# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Tearing of the Weave (IC) Pt 2

## Ghostfoot

DELVE INTO DARKNESS,
BRING THE TRUTH TO LIGHT
_In Wheloon, a city known for its vibrant green slate roofs, a new temple to Mystra is in the final stages of construction. But something rings false among the heavenly spheres -- or at least among those who mouth the pieties of Mystra while plotting magical mayhem behind closed temple doors.

And that's just the beginning. . . ._


Our heroes have uncovered the mystery of the fake temple and tracked the Sharrans to their hideout in the Vast Swamp. Having defeated the undead half-dragon Ketsarra Shadowscale and the shadar-kai Kithlord Thieraven the party now ponders the large shadowy orb that exists in the hall of the Lost Refuge.

The first IC thread is here.

..................................

Anthony gathers together some of his utilitarian equipment as the Purple Dragons take up sentry positions while your guide Morn and the rescued spellcasters wait nervously. The knight of Mystra ties the waterskin to the rope and swirls it about, casting it towards the shadow sphere. It bounces off, repelled by some force or barrier that the central sphere possesses.

As the healers among you tend the myriad wounds sustained, Temiryl checks over the bodies of the many fallen foes with assistance from Anthony.

*Spoiler: loot*
Show

Items prefixed with an (*) are magical.

Ketsarra Dragonscale
*MW heavy wooden shield*MW spearjavelin x6*javelinvial of unholy water x4*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain*potion

Starweaver Bestra Mornscroll
*wand*scrollMW full plateMW light steel shieldMW heavy mace*blue cloak*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chainpouch of 18gp

Starweaver Deinyn Fembrys
*scrollheavy macechakram x10*blue cloakfull plate armour*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain*a crystal sphere with a dark inner heart and twinkling lights within

Father Shan Thar
*wand*potion x2*potion x1full plate armourheavy steel shield*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain

Kithlord Thieraven
*scroll*vial of oil*MW spiked chain*elaborately decorated cold iron armband with 6 inch internal spikes (a gal-ralan)pouch of 10gpan interesting note (see below)*wand*hooded black iron lantern with mithral filagree & crystalline panels tinted bright gold*black silk gloves*black silk tunic stitched with runes of gold thread*embroidered black silk armband

Shadar-Kai warriors
*gal-ralan x6*MW studded leather x5MW studded leatherMW spiked chain x5spiked chainMW comp shortbow (+2 str) x5shortbowarrows


*Spoiler: Letter found on Kithlord Thieraven*
Show



_Kithlord Thieraven

My Mistress cannot break the bargain that tied your people's souls to Her holy realm, but I guarantee that if Her plans are successful, you will have a home on Faerun where your kind will not feel the curse's effects. The Vast Swamp should make a perfect base for your people to gather and establish a true presence in the world. None will suspect it, and no prying eyes will detect it save a few crude tribes that you may slaughter or subjugate as you see fit. Success in this endeavor will in turn lead to other successes, and in due time your kind will have many places you can live without fear of losing your souls.

As always, She grants you access to the Shadow Weave, and I offer more training in its use. We urge you to convince more of your kind to affect this gift. You have already seen its benefit and in the coming months and in the years afterward, your people will come to know its power.

- Esvele Graycastle_ 



The secret door that the Kithlord attempted to escape through becomes apparent on detailed inspection. A hidden catch causes the statue to rotate, delivering one individual at a time into whatever chamber lies beyond, before reverting.

Separately, the normal iron door to the north is locked.

Casting her _detect magic_ focus onto the shadowy orb dominating the room Temiryl observes a strong aura of conjuration radiating from the sphere.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

After healing anyone who needs it, Kilus examines the items retrieved.  "These Sharrans are richly equipped.  What we have done today is likely not the end of this hunt.  I can feel it."

*Spoiler*
Show


The letter's not loading for me.  Anyone else?
Using _Detect Magic_. 

Here's a pile of checks for the items, in order!

Spellcraft checks:
(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d20+4)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]

UMD checks:
(1d20+12)[*18*]
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(1d20+12)[*16*]
(1d20+12)[*15*]
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(1d20+12)[*30*]
(1d20+12)[*17*]
(1d20+12)[*14*]
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(1d20+12)[*27*]
(1d20+12)[*25*]
(1d20+12)[*25*]
(1d20+12)[*26*]
(1d20+12)[*17*]
(1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## razorback

Savin, mostly healed, begins looking about, checking to make sure those fallen are dead before looking around at the various doors and windows that no one snuck off or that no one was sneaking up on them, though he is stymied by the iron door.  "Pick the lock or smash it down?" he asks the group.
As the note is found and read, he comments "So, these rats have sold off their souls for a bit of land and power.  Haha!  The butcher always gets his price for the pound of flesh, as these fools should have known.  Though, it doesn't sound good for these swamp rats.  Have any of you heard of this Greycastle?"

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl looks and feels significantly better, now that she's fully healed.

"I suspect the shadow region to be some kind of summoning effect, or perhaps a portal of some kind to another place or realm." Watching the waterskin bounce off, she suggests "If it is a portal, it may only allow living things to pass? Or it may be keyed to something specific - perhaps the amulets, or these things." She holds up a gal-ralan distastefully between two fingers and shudders.

"I have a device that will allow me to determine the enchantments on some of these items - I can examine only a few items right now, the others will need to wait until I have regained my magic - which ones shall it be?"

"Let me try opening the lock first; if it proves too challenging for me, then we can try brute force or magic."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The device is an Artificer's Monocle - it let's someone with 5 ranks in Arcana who casts Detect Magic study an item for 1 minute and get the same benefits as Identify. Given that Temiryl has been studying the shadow blot and looking over the loot, I'd say she can identify maybe 4 or 5 items.

----------


## u-b

"I haven't heard a thing about this particular Greycastle. Funny thing none of them seems to have a key to this door. I'd say, yes, we open it, but only after we have checked the doors more easily accessed."

*Spoiler*
Show

I assume _Ray of Enfeeblement_ should have ended by now. If not, waiting until it does. Voting to check the doors at AH15, AK11, AK35 as per this map, but can live with X22 being opened right now.

----------


## Dimers

> "I have a device that will allow me to determine the enchantments on some of these items - I can examine only a few items right now, the others will need to wait until I have regained my magic - which ones shall it be?"
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> The device is an Artificer's Monocle - it let's someone with 5 ranks in Arcana who casts Detect Magic study an item for 1 minute and get the same benefits as Identify. Given that Temiryl has been studying the shadow blot and looking over the loot, I'd say she can identify maybe 4 or 5 items.


"Hm.  Well, identifying one of those spiked bands would let us assume about the whole lot.  What else is most likely to be unusual ..."  The priest quietly suggests a few pieces.

*Spoiler: I'd say ...*
Show

Gal-ralan first, then the lantern and crystal sphere, then maybe the silk gloves and/or tunic.  Scrolls, wands and armaments are less likely to have plot-related enchantments.





> "I'd say, yes, we open it, but only after we have checked the doors more easily accessed."


William concurs.  "And I think we should stay quite wary despite the appearance that all their forces were concentrated here.  Frankly, I've been anticipating more traps, though the ambushes have been villainous enough."

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl pulls out a single glass lens encased in a brass ring that's enscribed with tiny eldritch runes. Fixing it over one eye, she spends several minutes examining some of the more interesting enchanted items.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming that I spend a first level spell slot to cast Detect Magic again, we'll ID the following 11 items with the Monocle:

A gal-ralan
A silver disc
A blue cloak
Crystal sphere
Iron lantern
The 3 black silk items
The spiked chain
2 wands

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the rest of you discuss the next course of action, Temiryl spends some minutes poring over the various items mindful of the risk of dark magics & deceitful Sharrans.

*Spoiler: revealings*
Show

*+2 Gal-ralan*: This device provides a +2 resistance bonus to saving throws (+4 vs death effects, energy drain and effects that affect the wearers soul. For the duration that it is worn the wearer suffers a -1 penalty to Constitution. Shadar-kai wear these to affix their souls to their bodies and prevent them being drawn back to the Plane of Shadow.*Disc of Secrets* (silver disc): This is a simple unholy symbol/ divine focus of Shar, cloaked with shadow illusion magic to obscure it's nature. A command phrase reveals it's true nature - a disc of black jet surrounded by a ring of purple amethysts.*+1 cloak of resistance* (blue cloak)*Starry Gnosis* (crystal sphere): Shadow Weave artifact. Cumulative 30ft radius bewitching effect culminates in _dominate person_. Also grants darkvision to holder. The Shadow Weave is a force of magic similar to the Weave & originates from Shar rather than from Mystra. Anyone who doesn't posses the Shadow Weave Magic feat whom uses a Shadow Weave item will be slowly driven mad. You recall tales that originally this jewel adorned a massive statue of Shar in the Temple of Old Night in Calimport.*Dark Lantern* (ToM pg 156): shadowy illumination 60ft on command, as per _dusk and dawn_ shadowcaster mystery*Shadow Hands, novice* (black silk gloves) (BoNS pg 149): once worn for 24 hours these grant use of the _shadow garrotte_ maneuver*Tunic Steady Spellcasting* (black silk tunic) (MiC): +5 competence bonus to Concentration*Shadow Maniple* (black silk armband) (MiC): 3/ day when you cast a spell with shadow descriptor (or a shadowcaster mystery) you heal hp equal to level of spell cast.*+1 spiked chain**wand of eagles splendor* (33 charges)*wand of CLW* (30 charges)

PS there was a third wand too

----------


## razorback

"Well, let me give you a hand." he says to Temiryl as he inspects the lock.
"Anyting worth our time in that haul?" he asks over his shoulder.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search for trap
(1d20+5)[*25*]

Aid another for Disable Device
(1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin checks out the locked door to the north. It's definitely locked but he doesn't discern any tricks or traps of note. Meanwhile Temiryl and Kilus continue to inspect the items of interest.

Meanwhile the four Purple Dragons continue to stand guard. They nervously eye the looming shadowy sphere hanging in the hall, also watching the various doors and the secret door to make sure no ambushes get by them.

*Spoiler: more revealings*
Show

Identifying really can be a headche in 3.5. The way I read it, using UMD to ID an item _does_ trigger the item in question and use a charge. 

But, I notice in MiC the updated rule stating Spellcraft DC+10 identifies an item, so that gives Temiryl ~3 more IDs.

And, then the remaining items are all static (ie worn/ wielded, not specifically 'activated') so I think it's reasonable for Kilus' UMD to ID these safely.

So, long story short here's the rest of the info on the remaining loot:

*+1 heavy wooden shield**+1 spear**javelin of lightning**wand of bane* (20 charges)*+1 studded leather armour* (x5)


I think that's everything...tell me if I've missed something.

----------


## u-b

As Kilus and Temiryl describe the findings Anthony stays alert to repel possible counterattacks. When they are done he says "For now, I think I'll take one of the cloaks." and does just that, putting it on as he lets the rest of the loot lie on the floor for immediate taking or eventual sorting. "Open some doors, shall we?" He looks at Temiryl.

----------


## Dimers

"Mm, I can make good use of those wands ..."  If none of his companions object, Wil picks up and carefully stows the _cure_ and _splendor_ wands, as well as the _javelin of lightning_.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

After looking over the items carefully, Kilus shrugs his shoulders.  "I see nothing here that would be of great use to me.  If we divide it by shares later, I would prefer to simply find an enchanter or something else.  I have also learned to make do with little - such a wealth of magic items was never available when I was learning from my mentor."

"If anyone is left in this complex, they will know we are here.  The spirits are tired, and I have no more _Daylight_ to provide in the shadows this day.  I do feel like we have slain the enemy leadership here, though."

----------


## Dimers

> "I have learned to make do with little - such a wealth of magic items was never available when I was learning from my mentor."


"That's laudable, Kilus.  Many people expect heroes to grab at any power.  Being comfortable doing without ... that reflects well on you."  William claps Kilus on the shoulder.  "And gives you the edge when tools are taken away, too."

----------


## u-b

Seeing no one else interested, Anthony takes black silk gloves and tucks them in his pocket. "Grim, Malark, and any volunteers, please follow me." Anthony goes west to open some doors, one way or another. He starts with the one accessible from the corridor there.

*Spoiler*
Show

Open the door at AH15. If nothing alive or animate in there, do the same to the door at AK11.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Yes sir" respond the troopers. Anthony checks the first door, leading to an interior chamber in the west of the keep. There is little of note in there, a rubble-choked room where it appears someone has been sleeping in a very makeshift resting spot.

With Grim & Malark accompanying him Anthony opens the second door. This opens to a large muddy field along the wet of the building. Some rubble has fallen from the keep and the enclosing exterior wall, and some weedy undergrowth has taken hold in the northern end of the yard.

Two doors are evident. A wooden gate leads onward into what you suppose is another exterior area to the north, and a door leads east back into the keep at the base of the squat tower that rises above the great hall.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## u-b

Having opened the door, Anthony advances north towards the corner and observes the yard. He then lets it be and leads Grim and Malark back and to the similar door on the eastern side, which he also opens to observe what's there.

*Spoiler*
Show

Opening AK35.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus follows behind the others, bow and spell ready in case of trouble.  "I doubt we'll find much here.  That last battle was large enough to wake the dead, as they say."

----------


## Dimers

William nods as he trails Kilus.  "And an earless beast would even be able to _feel_ some of those mighty magics and dolorous blows."

----------


## razorback

Savin watches for a moment, a squint in his eye as he sees the group spreads out, standing with his chain in his hands for a few moments, not sure what to do.  With a shrug, he gets behind others as he comes up to the swamp man while grabbing a javelin, just in case.  "Is evil this pervasive in your land?  The north has other terrors but magicks such as these are rare indeed."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The gate opens to another muddy yard overgrown with sparse weeds and fallen rubble. There are no entrances to the keep visible but gate to the north presumably leads on to another exterior area.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"No, not such directed darkness as this.  More usual are the evils that come from things that simply 'don't care.'  A lizard-lion doesn't care that it's evil to take someone's leg - it simply does as is its nature, leaving us to deal with the consequences.  Or take the fey; to them, a mortal girl starving to death while dancing with them is not something that matters or is worth remembering.  

It is the gift of man, and other civilized races, to act and guide such beings towards right or wrong, whether through words, wards, or wounds.  Yet even in the cities, many of our own kind seem just as apathetic; there is no community there.  That is an understanding that I certainly share with most of the druids I've met."

----------


## u-b

"Now, lads, I'll leave you in charge of this southern courtyard, the room with the shadowy sphere and the door leading north out of it. Meanwhile, we'll go and check the rest of the yard and the building."

*Spoiler*
Show

Proposing we leave Purple Dragons to watch over the cleared area and ourselves go to open the door R29.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The gate opens into what might have once been a lovely garden, now choked with weeds, creeping vines and overgrown bushes. There is no clear ground within, the plant life even seeming to spill through a ruined doorway into the base of the octagonal tower. Beyond the partly-obscured doorway the interior of the tower appears dark and quiet.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## u-b

Through the weeds and bushes Anthony approaches the partly-obscured doorway. He stops near it, adjacent to the wall, and takes a quick look inside.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move silently: (1d20-3)[*17*] not because Anthony expects himself to be really silent, but because there is no downside in trying
Spot: (1d20+1)[*3*]
OP26

----------


## razorback

Savin watches Anthony with an arched eyebrow as he stalks off.  If anything was a danger and didn't hear the commotion earlier, than it would have been a heavy sleep indeed.
Taking the other side wall forward, he walks with with his javelin raised.

*Spoiler*
Show



Move to I-25-ish

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus advances into the garden, turning to peer into the opening into the tower.
*Spoiler*
Show


Move to P28ish

----------


## Dimers

William follows not far behind the Mystran warrior, watching the skies more than the footing.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

PQ 27 looks like a good spot.  Hey, we got any more grells coming to eat our brains?   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Beyond the weed-choked doorway is a large dark octagonal room, the ground floor of the squat tower. A spiral staircase in the center of the room leads up to the floor above. Rubble is piled about the floor, a dark jagged hole in the ceiling where it has partially collapsed.

Three doors are also evident through the gloom, one leading to the far courtyard and one presumably back towards the Great Hall. The remaining door leads to an as-yet-unexplored area of the interior.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## u-b

Anthony spends his last cantrip to cast _Light_ on the shield, then walks in, shining, armed, and extra careful when walking under the hole in the ceiling. He examines the state of this part of the building, trying to guesstimate whether it's sound enough to go upstairs. If it seems so, he does just that.

*Spoiler*
Show

Immediate: _Protection Devotion_ if attacked or something falls down
Know (architecture and engineering): (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## razorback

As Anthony walks is, Savin follows a few steps behind.  Once the knight has checked, he moves into the room and move to the door on the far side.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to T-20 and listen
(1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Anthony moves into the darkened chamber there is a low growl and a shifting of shadows in the farthest corner. A fearsome howling echoes through the shadows, the baying chilling your nerve somewhat but thankfully the terror effect shrugged off by champions such as yourselves. 

More shadows ripple as two shadar-kai step forward vicious chains swirling at Anthony. As they engage two small undead lizardfolk fire from where they skulk on the spiral stairs swathed in shadows, one of the arrows striking Anthony for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: info &  rolls*
Show

Surprise round:

Bay vs Will DC13
Sav (1d20+4)[15]
Ant (1d20+6)[23] 
Kil (1d20+8)[28] 
Wil (1d20+8)[27]

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+4)[11] damage (2d4)[7]

lizardfolk
shortbow vs Ant (1d20+3)[22] damage (1d4+2)[5] + Poison vs Fort DC13 (1d20+7)[15] (no effect)
 (sorry, per SRD cannot use an immediate action if you are flat-footed)
shortbow vs Sav (1d20+3)[13] damage (1d4+2)[5]

Initiative
Sav (1d20+3)[12]
Ant (1d20+3)[14]
Kil (1d20+3)[18]
Wil (1d20)[13]
Lizardfolk (1d20+2)[14]
Shadar-Kai (1d20+3)[15]
Baying Hound (1d20+5)[17]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Rubble costs 2x to move through


*=> Kilus*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus clambers over the rubble, moving to the edge of the hole in the wall.  Spotting the enemies, he tries a different tactic, pursing his lips and giving a long-drawn-out whistle that seems to, for a moment, flare and take on the noise of the howl of a cold winter wind.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to O25, cast Winter's Chill on the bottom Shadar-kai.  Fort Save DC16 or (1d6)[*6*] cold damage and it becomes Fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus casts his spell at the shadar-kai, but the elfin warrior resists the chill of winter. From deeper in the room there is a low growl as shadows shift subtly. Something, snarling and snapping, advances across the ruined chamber and Anthony manages to bring his shield up to ward off the savage lunges. As he does the shadar-kai lash out again, one inflicting a nasty gash to his leg for *10* damage as he finds himself surrounded.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Shadar-Kai Fort DC16 vs Winter Chill (1d20+2)[18]

Hound vs Anthony
bite (1d20+7)[13] damage (1d6+4)[5]

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+6)[22] damage (2d4)[7] + sneak (1d6)[3] (hit, since no Dex bonus if flat-footed)

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+6)[19] damage (2d4)[3] + sneak (1d6)[5]

knowledge check
Will (1d20+5)[16]
Ant (1d20+2)[7]
=> The presumed canine creature that now attacks Anthony is likely a shadow mastiff, an evil extraplanar hound from the shadow realm. In anything other than full daylight or a daylight spell it is effectively invisible (total concealment)



*=> Anthony*

----------


## u-b

Anthony says a word and both his sword and his shield burst aflame. He then starts swinging the sword around, trying to get his revenge upon the shadar-kai.

*Spoiler*
Show

_Blades of Fire_ from the wand.
One action point to get extra attack this round.
Starting with shadar-kai in RS25, then, if he has enough, the one in PQ23
Sword: (1d20+15)[*28*] miss (1d100)[*93*] for (1d8+7)[*14*] cold iron and (1d8)[*3*] fire (incl. know devo +1, furious counterstrike +2)
Sword: (1d20+15)[*28*] miss (1d100)[*70*] for (1d8+7)[*13*] cold iron and (1d8)[*7*] fire (incl. know devo +1, furious counterstrike +2)
Sword: (1d20+10)[*16*] miss (1d100)[*68*] for (1d8+7)[*8*] cold iron and (1d8)[*6*] fire (incl. know devo +1, furious counterstrike +2)
Whatever the outcome, step to RS23 if possible (and use the remaining attack, if any). If RS23 turns out to be occupied, point it to Savin.

Sword AoO (if applicable): (1d20+13)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*46*] for (1d8+5)[*10*] cold iron and (1d8)[*3*] fire (incl. know devo +1)
Sword AoO (if applicable): (1d20+13)[*27*] miss (1d100)[*35*] for (1d8+5)[*9*] cold iron and (1d8)[*5*] fire (incl. know devo +1)
Sword AoO (if applicable): (1d20+13)[*15*] miss (1d100)[*33*] for (1d8+5)[*7*] cold iron and (1d8)[*5*] fire (incl. know devo +1)

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony swings his flaming sword about, hitting the two shadar-kai for *17* and *20* damage easily dispatching them both. Advancing on the smaller shadowscale lizardfolk they both leap from the staircase loosing their bows once more. Again an arrow strikes Anthony, for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

lizardfolk
shortbow vs Anthony (1d20+3)[23] damage (1d4+2)[5] + poison Fort DC13 (1d20+7)[27]
crit? (1d20+3)[15] damage (1d4+2)[6]

shortbow vs Savin (1d20+3)[16] damage (1d4+2)[3]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> William, Savin, Kilus*

----------


## razorback

The towering Damaran, an easy target, manages to dodge the hastily shot arrow.  Stepping forward methodically, he growls out "You and your ilk should have fled back but now you'll share the fate of your bretheren." as he chain spins overhead and he lashes out at the hapless lizardfolk.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 49
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move Action
Move to Q-23

Standard
Trip attack Q-21 with his spiked chain
(1d20+12)[*20*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*26*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+16)[*22*] includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+6)[*9*] + (1d6)[*4*] skirmish

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+16)[*24*]  includes +4 for prone
(2d4+6)[*10*] 


Granted Maneuvers (1d5)[*3*]  and (1d5)[*4*] , and, in case of duplicate (1d5)[*5*] and/or (1d5)[*3*] 
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Mountain Hammer
4 - Douse the Flame
5 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
Crusader -
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+ Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+ Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
His magic having been ineffective, Kilus relies on another traditional method of dealing with a foe:  Archery.  He nocks an arrow to his trusty bow, aims, and fires smoothly.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to P26, shoot at Q21
(1d20+8)[*18*] for (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Dimers

Williams advances toward the far corner, his morningstar suddenly glowing with a piercing light.  "Where is that damned howling coming from ...?"

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Activate Sun Devotion and double move safely to S22.  If the doggie's still near that corner, it's now in true sunlight.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin leaps over the rubble. Chain swirling he smashes it into the nearest undead archer for *13* damage, obliterating it. Kilus shoots at the remaining archer hiding behind the staircase, missing it.

William walks into the ruined chamber. His morningstar held high the shadows are dispersed revealing a large black mastiff-like dog. It's edges are fuzzy and indistinct as shadows try to cling to it, but the divine sunlight makes it clear enough. Snarling it lunges at William and the source of hated light, but he easily evades it.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Hound vs William
bite (1d20+7)[8] _(also another -4 I forgot IGG stance)_ damage (1d6+4)[6]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Anthony*

----------


## u-b

Annoyed by the pesky archer, Anthony ignores it for now and makes a step to flank the now revealed black shadow hound. His sword and shield burst ablaze again and he makes a quick succession of three swings with the sword, trying to take down this hound once and for all.

*Spoiler*
Show

Step to T23.
Swift: a charge of _Blades of Fire_
Full: _Flashing Sun_ full attack

Longsword: (1d20+14)[*28*] miss (1d100)[*11*] for (1d8+6)[*14*] slashing cold iron and (1d8)[*8*] fire (incl. +2 flanking, -2 flashing sun, +1 know devo, +1 furious counterstrike)
Longsword: (1d20+14)[*19*] miss (1d100)[*51*] for (1d8+6)[*10*] slashing cold iron and (1d8)[*5*] fire (incl. +2 flanking, -2 flashing sun, +1 know devo, +1 furious counterstrike)
Longsword: (1d20+9)[*16*] miss (1d100)[*17*] for (1d8+6)[*12*] slashing cold iron and (1d8)[*7*] fire (incl. +2 flanking, -2 flashing sun, +1 know devo, +1 furious counterstrike)

Granted next: (1d2)[*2*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With three sure blows Anthony cuts down the savage shadow mastiff. The sole remaining opponent, the small lizardfolk archer, scuttles to the far door and turns loosing an arrow at Savin which strikes for *5* damage. It lets out a mad, rasping laugh as the arrow strikes home.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

lizardfolk
shortbow vs Savin (1d20+3)[20] damage (1d4+2)[5] + poison Fort DC13 (1d20+8)[28]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Sorry, I omitted to shift Anthony to T23 before I did the map. He's there.


*=> William, Savin, Kilus*
_Finish him!_

----------


## razorback

Growling as the arrow bites, Savin looks at the last standing lizardfolk as he flicks his chain, causing gore to go flying.  Pulling the arrow out, he charges forward and spins his deadly chain.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 44
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move Action
Move to Q-21 (text says charge but he just moves)

Standard
Trip attack R-19 with his spiked chain
(1d20+12)[*16*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*22*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+16)[*24*] includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+6)[*12*] + (1d6)[*1*]  skirmish

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+16)[*17*] includes +4 for prone
(2d4+6)[*12*] 

Granted Maneuvers (1d3)[*3*]  , and, in case of duplicate (1d3)[*1*] and/or (1d3)[*3*] 
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
Crusader -
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
0 Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
 Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Dimers

William rushes at the fallen undead to help make certain it _stays_ fallen.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Walk to S20 and make a melee attack with +4 for prone: (d20+11)[*29*], damage versus undead while glowy (d8+8)[*10*]

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus fires a final arrow at the final foe.
*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+8)[*18*] for (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the undead abomination cackles Savin advances on it. His chain whips about but the slight creature manages to duck out of the way. Not so lucky moments later when William bashes it with his glowing weapon for *10* damage and the blasted thing is smashed to bits.

The rubble-choked room is now cleared of foes. Doors lead west (presumably outside), southwest, and south (presumably back to the Great Hal), while the spiral staircase ascends to the upper floor of the ruined squat tower.

----------


## razorback

Spitting on the remains of their fallen foe, Savin looks at the others.  "That door or up?" he says, irritation on his face as he rubs the arrow wound.

----------


## u-b

"Up. Give me a moment and I'm after you."

It takes more than just a moment for Anthony to fully recover. More like two minutes and two zaps from a wand. Then he is ready to follow (or lead, as Savin prefers).

*Spoiler*
Show

Lesser vigor x2

----------


## Dimers

Wil nods and stands quietly as the glow fades from his morningstar, breathing deeply and murmuring verses from a Celestial chant as he waits for Anthony's magic to complete its course.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus glances at his other companions, seeing no major injuries.  "At least these foes have more determination than deadliness.  Let us see what other knowledge we can prise from this place."

_(he checks the bodies)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

A few moments respite is taken with no challenges or interruptions. Kilus checks over the fallen foes and finds a few coins but little else of use.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

shortbow (small) x2
poisoned arrows (small) x 40
spiked chain x2
MW studded leather armour x2
gal-ralan x2
shortbow x2
arrows x40
88gp

----------


## razorback

Once everyone has reset, Savin nods to the group and proceeds to go up, as cautious as a man of his size can be.

----------


## Dexam

While Anthony heals and the bodies are looted, Temiryl searches the doors to the south and southwest, looking for any signs of traps or alarms. Once the others indicate their desire to head upwards, Temiryl readies her bow. 

"Ready whenever you all are, I guess?" she whispers, scanning the staircase for anything that might indicate an enemy presence.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given we've got a couple of minutes or so, taking 10 on Searching the doors, for a total of *24*. 

Scan the staircase, if applicable:
Spot: (1d20+12)[*24*]
Listen: (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------


## Dimers

Wil nods.  "Yes.  Let's finish this."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin ascends the ruined staircase slowly, his eyes taking a moment to adjust to the poor light in the tower room above. The upper room is as dark and dismal as a subterranean dungeon. There is a clinking of metal and Savin spies several emaciated but still-living lizardfolk shackled to the walls of the chamber. They shift weakly heads raising as they notice his presence. "Beware, scaleless one!" hisses one.

_Crunch!_ Savin is struck from behind a brutal blow as massive jaws clamp around him for *24* damage. He turns as he is released from the grip seeing a massive creature looming over him, an ogre-sized humanoid creature that has all the lethal features of a dire crocodile - powerful jaws drip with his blood, a multitude of sharp teeth, heavy, thick reptilian scales. A deep inhuman voice rasps several words in an incomprehensible language before settling to a more familiar heavily-accented common Chondathan tongue "For my chains or for my dinner? I care not which". It roars a challenge at him beckoning with it's clawed hands.

*Spoiler: The Beast!*
Show



*Spoiler: Rolls & Info*
Show

Hide (1d20+11)[31] vs Savin Spot (1d20+10)[11]

Initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[15]
Sav (1d20+3)[4]
Ant (1d20+3)[8]
Kil (1d20+3)[23]
Wil (1d20)[13]
Evil (1d20+5)[16]

Knowledge
Ant (1d20+2)[15]
Wil (1d20+5)[9]
You know it is not of this world, but that's about all.

Surprise round
crocodile demon vs Savin
bite (1d20+11)[29] damage (2d8+18)[24]

@u-b I'm having trouble with the link to Anthony's sheet, could you please repost a link for me please?

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Savin starts at F10 (this square has cover w/r/t room)
All other PCs are assumed to start in square E10 (this square can't see into the room, properly anyway)
Must ascend E10->F10->F9 (anyone can therefore move to F9 without provoking AoO)
Stairs are steep and cost x2 movement to enter (ie to move to F10)
Floor has collapsed in SE of room (H11/ H12)


*=> Kilus*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus moves up the stairs, past his stricken ally, who is in the jaws of the demon.  He then turns and casts a spell at it, conjuring a spray of dust aimed at its eyes.

*Spoiler*
Show


Kilus moves to F8.  I think the croc may still be biting Savin, and thus unable to AOO?  Tumble check if it'd help (1d20+3)[*4*].
Kilus' AC is 17, but he has Protection from Evil via a class feature, which may help against this foe.  +2 deflection vs evil, +2 resistance on save vs evil.
If it can still make AOOs after the move (ie, no AOO triggered, and is capable) then cast defensively (1d20+9)[*20*] vs DC 16.

Then Kilus casts Sandblast.  10' burst, semicircle, hits only Croc-man.  (1d6)[*2*] non-lethal damage, and Reflex DC 16 or Stun for 1 round.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus dashes past, ducking under the massive jaws as they snap at him. He casts his spell, a semicircle of dust and sand blasting out temporarily hampering the beast as it roars in frustration.

*Spoiler: Info and rolls*
Show




> I think the croc may still be biting Savin, and thus unable to AOO?


Actually, it can still AoO. It attacked Savin in the surprise round (not an AoO) and while it can grab/ grapple, Savin has the Jotunbrud feat which negates this ability. Just knock off an Action Point to auto-avoid the AoO this time otherwise you'll be toast.

Kilus caster level check (1d20+6)[17] vs SR15 
croc Ref DC16 (1d20+8)[15]

=> stunned 1 round (and can't AoO)


*=> Party*

----------


## Dimers

Rushing up the stairs to close with the beast, William throws his heart (and lungs) into a celestial chant.  Blue-gold frost coalesces on the party's weapons.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

E10 is where we start, not the first square we move into?  Then I should be able to reach B9 with one move action.  If we also spend movement on E10, then I'd be at D9.

Boosting bardsong with _inspirational boost_ (swift action) and badge of valor (immediate action as soon as my turn's over).  If I counted correctly, that leaves me with one 1st-level bard spell slot and no uses of the badge.  +3 to everyone's charm and fear saves, +3d6 cold damage.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl cautiously enters the room, rapidly gesturing and chanting as she moves. As she completes her spell, she and her allies become infused with a sudden burst of speed.

*Spoiler*
Show


Moving to G9 with the assumption that I'll be able to see and target everyone with the Haste spell.

+1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves; 30' enhancement bonus to movement; and extra attack on full attack action.

Last one until we rest - enjoy!

----------


## razorback

Savin howls out in anger as the bizarre creature tries to engulf him, tearing away bits of muscle and skin in the process.  Managing to pull himself free as his friends launch into an assault on the skulkers, he calls out "We are no easy meal, fiend!  My horse will wear a saddle made from your hide when we are done!" as a fire lights in his eyes.


*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 19
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 20 +12
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Free actions
5ft step to E-9 (I don't think anyone is there).
Rage

Full Round action
Haste attack
(1d20+18)[*31*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*9*]+ (3d6)[*13*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*36*]
(2d4+7)[*15*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down
(1d20+18)[*33*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*28*]includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip

1st nonhaste attack
(1d20+18)[*31*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*12*]+ (3d6)[*7*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*32*]
(2d4+7)[*13*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down if still standing
(1d20+18)[*31*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*19*]includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip

2nd nonhaste attack
(1d20+13)[*32*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*12*]+ (3d6)[*11*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+13)[*25*]
(2d4+7)[*14*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down if still standing
(1d20+13)[*17*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*31*]includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip




Granted Maneuvers (1d3)[3] , and, in case of duplicate (1d3)[1] and/or (1d3)[3]
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
   time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
   and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves; but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
   cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
   Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds. 1/7
× Bardsong  +3 to everyone's charm and fear saves, +3d6 cold damage.
× Haste - +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves; 30' enhancement bonus to movement; and extra attack on full attack action.
Crusader -
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
0 Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## u-b

Anthony comes up the steps and next to the croco-monster. He swings the sword at it. "Just finish it now, will you?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to E8.
Vanguard strike (sword): (1d20+14)[*21*] for (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing cold iron and (3d6)[*9*] cold (incl. haste and know devo +1; if this hits, everyone gets +4 on attacks against the croc until Anthony's next turn)
Swift: WRT Savin

Granted next: (1d3)[*1*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

*=> Savin (again)*

----------


## razorback

As Anthony joins in the fray Savin sees a moment of distraction in the creature as the knight swings his blade and launches into another attack in that space of a heartbeat.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 19
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 20 +12
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6


Full Round action
Haste attack
(1d20+18)[*32*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*10*]+ (3d6)[*8*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*29*]
(2d4+7)[*13*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down
(1d20+18)[*36*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*21*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip

1st nonhaste attack
(1d20+18)[*34*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*11*]+ (3d6)[*16*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*33*]
(2d4+7)[*11*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down
(1d20+18)[*30*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*29*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip

2nd nonhaste attack
(1d20+13)[*22*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*13*]+ (3d6)[*11*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+13)[*30*]
(2d4+7)[*14*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down
(1d20+13)[*24*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*24*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip




Granted Maneuvers (1d5)[*1*] and (1d5)[*4*], and, in case of duplicate (1d5)[*2*] and/or (1d5)[*2*]
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Mountain Hammer
4 - Douse the Flame
5 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves; but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds. 2/7
× Bardsong +3 to everyone's charm and fear saves, +3d6 cold damage.
× Haste - +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves; 30' enhancement bonus to movement; and extra attack on full attack action.
Crusader -
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Ghostfoot

William dashes in to close with the monster as his celestial chant imbues your weapons with frost. Temiryl also rushes up the stairs her spell bringing magical swiftness to the party.

Savin howls and lashes out with his chain for *9, 12* & *12* damage, his final blow tangling the reptilian creature sending it tumbling to the ground with a great _thud_, the blue-gold magical frost inflicting an additional *3, 0* & *1* damage. The captive lizardfolk grunt in encouragement as it tumbles.

Anthony moves in, swinging at it as it struggles on the ground, his weapon turned by the unnaturally tough hide inflicting only *2* damage. It's enough for Savin though, he takes the opportunity and strikes again for *10, 11* & *13* damage, plus *6* & *1* from the intense cold. 

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show




> E10 is where we start, not the first square we move into? Then I should be able to reach B9 with one move action.


I make it C9, hope that's okay.




> 5ft step to E-9


5ft step has to be to the top of the stairs at F9. But you can make another 5ft step using WRT.

Savin is using a +1 chain, right? Sheet says MW in one place and +1 in another.

croc beast vs Savin trip
vs DC19 (1d20+12)[23]
vs DC31 (1d20+12)[15] => Prone

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Croco beast is prone


*=> Kilus*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Dropping his bow, Kilus retrieves his little-used greatclub, a large chunk of shaped hickory with a curved end, and moves to whack the creature on its head.
*Spoiler*
Show


5' Step to E7.
Base to-hit is +5, +1 masterwork, +1 Haste, +4 Vanguard strike = +11 total.  Target has -4 AC for being prone.
Attack:
Hit (1d20+11)[*15*]
Damage (1d10+1)[*8*] bludge and (3d6)[*13*] cold

Haste:
Hit (1d20+11)[*26*]
Damage (1d10+1)[*9*] bludge and (3d6)[*13*] cold

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus whacks the crocodilian creature across the snout, the blow largely ineffective but still searing frost damages it for *3* damage. With a great roar of anger that feels like it shakes the very foundations of the tower, the beast lurches to its feet...

*=> AoOs*
Everyone except Temiryl gets an AoO vs the prone beast as it rises.

----------


## u-b

As the croc thing starts to rise, Anthony tries to cut one of its arms from under it. Not having big hopes now in the success of the attack, but also not having a better plan.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sword AoO: (1d20+18)[*20*] for (1d8+5)[*10*] slashing cold iron and (3d6)[*10*] cold (incl. haste, know devo +1 and vanguard strike +4)

----------


## razorback

"I do not think so." Savin says as he lashes out again with his chain.


*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 19
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 20 +12
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6


AoO
(1d20+18)[*25*]

Damage
(2d4+7)[*14*]+ (3d6)[*9*] Bardsong

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*28*]
(2d4+7)[*10*]

If successfully does more than 10 points, follow up with Improved Trip from Knock-Down
(1d20+18)[*24*]touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*28*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip



Effects ~
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves; but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds. 2/7
× Bardsong +3 to everyone's charm and fear saves, +3d6 cold damage.
× Haste - +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves; 30' enhancement bonus to movement; and extra attack on full attack action.
Crusader -
0 + Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
0 +Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus brings his club around for another swing, but his clumsy strike misses.
*Spoiler*
Show


Same stats as previous roll.
To-hit (1d20+11)[*12*]
Damage (1d10+1)[*11*] and (3d6)[*13*] cold.
nooope

----------


## Ghostfoot

Blows rain down from William, Anthony and Kilus but are easily turned by the creatures tough hide. Savin however brings down a mighty arcing blow, smashing the beast across the back for *14* damage and finally bringing it down for good in a broken bloody heap.

The captive lizardfolk, hanging in their chains, grunt weakly again at the besting of their jailer. You note the keys to their shackles on the body of the fallen beast.

----------


## u-b

Not willing to take chances with regeneration or what else this thing might have to prolong its existense, Anthony hacks its head off (this takes some time) and kicks it some distance away from the body. He plans to observe both pieces for as long as he is in the room. Then he cleans and sheathes the sword, zaps his healing wand twice at Savin and proceeds to release the lizardfolk. "Do you understand Common? What can you tell me about this place?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Coup de grace until the head comes off. Then lesser vigor on Savin, twice, for +22 hp over two minutes.

----------


## razorback

Seeing the threats head go rolling across the floor, Savin lets his rage wash away.  Stumbling a bit, he steadies himself for a moment as Anthony bless him.  "My thanks." he says roughly as sweat drips from his brow.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 19
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 42
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6




Effects ~
Crusader -
0 + Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
0 +Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
+ Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
+ Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Mighty Throw : Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
+ Baffling Defense :Use Sense Motive check to dodge attack.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
0 + Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl shudders as she sees Anthony performing the brutal, but possibly necessary task of mutilating the body of the croco-demon. To distract herself from the gruesome act, she sets about attempting to free the nearest chained lizardfolk captive using her lockpicks.

"Do any of you speak the trade tongue?" she asks. "Are you Sharptooths? We come from Kessessek, and have slain Ketsarra."

----------


## Dimers

William doesn't turn away from the gore like some of his companions, simply giving a nod of satisfaction as the task is finished.  Then he turns to the shackled unfortunates and tries to assess their healing needs.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

I speak all kinds of stuff, so I imagine I can translate if necessary.  Draconic, Sylvan, maybe one of the regional languages ... ?

Heal check, see how these fellas are doing -- does anything come to my attention beyond the obvious?  (d20+8)[*26*]  I don't think the Healing Hands skill trick will apply, but if it does, somebody gets (d6)[*4*] hit points cured.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony hacks and hacks, the head of the crocodilian monstrosity taking some time to chop free. As he does so the rest of you turn your attention to the captives. Temiryl starts to free the captives while William looks them over. It is evident to his trained eye that they are all very weak from their captivity and will need some time to recover properly.

"Yes, we are of the Sharptooth tribe," rasps one of them in poor common Chondathan tongue, "I have the name Gathan. I am - _was_ - chieftain of all Sharptooths. These kin have the names Kurash, Gruss, Sithen and Ashala. You hairy ones have defeated a great foe here. You have earned fat bellies full of flesh. And it pleases me that Ketsarra Shadowscale is slain. Her Shadowscales and their pet hairy ones have been a dangerous threat. Do they still come through the shadow gate and turn our warriors to death? Are any Sharptooth left?"

"What of Kessessek?" speaks another, Ashala, "Kessessek is my brood mate. He still lives, and continues to bring Semuanya's guidance to the tribe?"

The other three lizardfolk simply stare impassively, evidently not understanding the conversation and too weak to participate.

----------


## Dimers

*Spoiler: Well, heck.*
Show

Looks like the forum ate a post I thought I made a couple days ago. ... If the following calls for a Diplomacy roll, (d20+15)[*27*]


"I think this ruin was the heart of their works, Gathan.  No one is likely to try to get through its shadow gate from *this* side ... but we don't know yet how to close it, and we don't know what might come from the *other* side.  Have you seen shadow people come?  Yes, Ashl-- Ashala, Kessessek lives and leads well.  His connection to Semuanya helped us fight off the dead ones."  William tries to focus the lizardfolk's attention on the beautiful part of the truth, not the ugly.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl continues her work in freeing the captive lizardfolk, nodding at William's words.

"Kessessek now rules the Sharptooth tribe in your stead, Gathan. In the face of the threat of the Shadowscales, the Sharptooths have joined forces with the Blackscale and the Poison Dusk tribes. They were all alive and well when we left the tribe yesterday, though we did fend off a Shadowscale attack. Kessessek was concerned about further reprisal, so he elected to lead the tribe deeper into the swamp in the hopes of leading the Shadowscales away from the fort and giving us the best chance at striking at their leaders." She shrugs somewhat helplessly. "We do not know what may have transpired in the last day or so, though we can only assume that Kessessek's decision was the correct one."

"As for the shadow gate, we have not yet had a chance to study it; anything at all that you can tell us about it would be useful."

----------


## razorback

As the others speak with the lizard men and tend to them Savin, feeling better, grabs the body of the fallen creature and drags it away from the others as he inspects it for any information or loot.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus joins in his inspection of the unnatural creature.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin and Kilus inspect the fallen brute but find nothing further of interest, other than the keys to the manacles.

Gathan, Ashala and the others nod their heads at the news of Kessessek and the rest of the lizard tribes. Ashala hisses quitely, pleased at her mates success. After a pause Gathan takes a deep breath and speaks "That is good. Kessessek leads wisely and will bring many feasts to the tribes. He is chieftain now and so my time with the tribe must end. The Shadowscales and the hairy ones - shadow people - come from their lair within the shadow gate. That is where I will journey next. I will not relent until every last one of them is rent limb from limb and land is bathed in their blood. From their piled bones a great hill shall form a nest for Scaled Ones to shelter and rest. We will never need fear or fight them again. It must be so."

----------


## u-b

"Do you know how to operate this shadow gate? The access seems to be blocked by some force effect at the moment. Might be keyed to something, but so far we didn't check."

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I have seen them come and go through the shadow, the Shadowscales and the hairy meat men - I mean 'humans'. It seemed simple. There was no witchcraft or trickery to my eyes."

----------


## u-b

"Will look into it after we have secured the area. We can lead those not fit for a fight to a safe area where our friends are waiting. Then let's check the tall tower now, shall we?"

----------


## Dexam

"It may well be that only creatures and the possessions they carry may pass through the shadow portal," Temiryl muses. "So far we have only attempted to throw objects through it, to no effect. But experiments with the portal must wait for now - we have not yet completely explored and secured this fort; and I for one would greatly appreciate the opportunity to rest and recuperate my spells before we attempt to pass through it, _especially_ if more shadowfolk await us on the other side." She stands and gathers up her bow. "Where to next?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If my reckoning is correct there are doors at the base of the tower stairs, the room behind the secret door in the main hall, and whatever other hidden doors we have yet to discover. Anything else?

----------


## razorback

At Temiryl's comment, Savin blanches.  "I am not eager to go to this world of shadows.  Fighting these Shadowscales... driving them back... yes, that is something I am behind. 
 Going to them... Seems a fools errand."

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
"Those strange grell creatures we fought earlier - every creature has a nest.  They must have a lair somewhere around here.  They look like they'd have an odiferous one, but I haven't smelled anything yet.  I wonder if there is a basement?"

----------


## Dexam

"Unless we can determine a way to close the shadow portal from here, I fear that we must take the fight to them lest the Sharrans return in greater numbers," Temiryl replies to Savin.

"The grell do fly - perhaps they make their lair on the top of the tower or fort?" Temiryl suggests. "Or maybe they've retreated through the shadow portal; they are strange and alien creatures, so it difficult to guess at their behaviour. I suggest that we search the rooms that we do know of first, and following that, I have a spell that will reveal to me any hidden doors in this place."

----------


## Dimers

Privately, William agrees with both Savin and Temiryl.  The idea of going into the shadow world hunting a sneaky enemy about whom little is known ... deeply disturbing.  But it must be done for the good of _this_ world.

He doesn't say that aloud, though he wears no mask against secret thoughts.  With Temiryl suggesting something more straightforward and less uncertain, the priest is quick to agree.  "Yes.  Ashala, are you* ready to leave this room and go to the protection of our friends?  We must continue soon."

*Spoiler: **
Show

Using the Draconic wordform that indicates plural 'you', not singular.  Just sayin'.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"We can move if we must," says Ashala, "If there is somewhere nearby where we can recover ourselves, our journey to seek out our tribe will be less arduous."

*Spoiler: Exhausted*
Show

Lizardfolk are currently exhausted so move at half speed until they get 1 hour rest.

----------


## Dexam

"We can leave you in the protection of our soldier friends whilst we continue our exploration of the fort," Temiryl offers kindly. "And you can rest and recuperate alongside us tonight until you are ready venture onward." 

She guides the Sharptooth lizardfolk to the Purple Dragons in the southern courtyard and explains to the soldiers that they are freed captives of the Sharrans, who will be resting with the group until they gain strength enough to rejoin their people in the swamp. Barring any other unforeseen incidents, Temiryl returns to the remaining unopened door at the bottom of the tower staircase. 

"Here next, I presume?"

----------


## u-b

Anthony accompanies Temiryl and lizardfolk to the courtyard where the Purple Dragons are waiting, then accompanies Temiryl back. He stands next to the door with sword and shield ready, but leaves enough room for Temiryl to check for traps and actually open it. "Yep. Go ahead."

----------


## Dimers

Nodding, William says, "Grace moves me with the tempo."  He seems to be saying he's ready to continue, but the phrase is unfamiliar -- maybe obscure Sunite literature?

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl performs one more quick check of the door, before cautiously opening it, sword at the ready.

*Spoiler*
Show

Listen check for movement behind the door: (1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Stepping over the shattered undead and slain shadar-kai, Temiryl checks the door before opening it. Beyond is a small dark room. A storeroom by the looks of it, large crates and casks arranged in an orderly manner about the chamber.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus quickly checks over the room for anything out of the ordinary.  "I'll check, but I doubt there's anything here."
*Spoiler*
Show


Search (1d20)[*9*]
Moving things along.  Next door?

----------


## u-b

Letting any volunteers search the storeroom, Anthony provides some light for as long as his shield is still glowing. "I think we should leave central doors alone and go past the statue. Not sure if we should operate the statue as it was intended or let Savin smash a clean way through."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus checks the crates, finding a good supply of preserved foodstuffs, clothing (mostly cloaks that are either deep black or the blue of Mystra, as well as many boots) and some other assorted mundane supplies. The casks hold a sour but palatable wine.

----------


## Dexam

> Letting any volunteers search the storeroom, Anthony provides some light for as long as his shield is still glowing. "I think we should leave central doors alone and go past the statue. Not sure if we should operate the statue as it was intended or let Savin smash a clean way through."


"Well, those doors are going to have to be opened eventually, so we might as well do it whilst we are here..."

Temiryl quickly investigates the southern door leading from the tower to the hall, before proceeding to open it.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Search: (1d20+14)[*15*]
Spot: (1d20+12)[*23*]
Listen: (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl checks the door leading south from the rubble-strewn ground floor of the squat tower toward the great hall. Detecting nothing of note she opens it revealing a short, dusty vestibule with a rusty iron door, this one presumably leading directly into the hall. No tricks or traps are evident on the rusty iron door but it is sturdily locked.

----------


## razorback

As Temiryl doesn't find anything, Savin grinds his teeth.   "What next?"

----------


## Dimers

"Back outside and around?" William suggests.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl gives a slight _"Tsk!"_ of irritation. She nods at William. "Maybe the key is hidden in that secret chamber? It's the only place left explore, not including the roof and any other hidden rooms. Shall we move on?"

Assuming the rest of the party also goes, Temiryl heads back to the central hall and the formerly secret door, though she stills stays well clear of the shadow portal and its tendrils.

----------


## razorback

A look of irritation, quickly gone, moves across Savins face.  Rolling his hand forward towards the secret chamber, he mutely moves forward towards it.

----------


## u-b

"It might be dark in there, and I am not sure about means to operate the way back. Still want to go?" Anthony whispers. By now, his shield is no longer shining, and he does not volunteer to go first.

----------


## Dimers

"With all certainty," William replies.  He moves up beside Savin at the entrance to the hidden chamber, leaving enough room for the giant man to get his chain swinging if need be.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin and William move up to the statue concealing the secret passage, while Anthony, Kilus & Temiryl hang back at the ready.

William steps up to the statue of the ancient queen and locates the hidden catch that the shadar-kai had triggered earlier. Pulling the catch there is a faint grinding sound as hidden machinery is activated. The statue and a section of the wall rotate around again, presenting the small platform. There is room for a single person at a time to stand on the platform.
*Spoiler: some clarity*
Show

This is like a resetting revolving door. Each time you pull the catch the statue/ platform swivel, pause, and then resets potentially taking one person through the secret door to whatever is on the other side.

----------


## razorback

As the door opens, then closes and resets, Savin looks at William.  "Do it again.  I'll enter and you follow right after, eh?"  He says as he waits to enter, chain hanging loosely in his hands.

----------


## u-b

"Wait a minute. I'll be back." Anthony sheathes the sword, departs and soon returns with Grim. He shows Grim the hidden catch that operates the revolving door. "We'll need you to operate it if and when we all go to the other side. I am not sure if it could be operated from the other side, so you' re to remain here to let us back if it couldn't." Then he draws a sunrod from a special-purpose rod-sized pocket of his outfit. He strikes it at the shield to activate it. "I'll put it on the floor of the revolving door, so you can see even if it is dark beyond. Kick it off when you are on the other side before you step off the platform so that the light remains with you. I think you should not step off right away though, so that when we operate the door again, you are still on it and can tell us what is beyond."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Grim stands as indicated. Sword at the ready, he is prepared to help operate the door if you have trouble on the far side.

----------


## razorback

Savin, arching an eyebrow but keeping his manners about what he thinks of city folk and their plans, nods in agreement as he move forward and prepares to kick the rod out if needed.  Carefully he moves forward, wary of any darkness or shadow that lies before him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin steps forward and pulls the catch. With a soft grinding sound the section of wall rotates away swiveling him out of sight...

*Spoiler: Savin*
Show

You find yourself in a small hidden passageway built into the walls. The tiny area would be pitch black were it not for the sunrod at your feet.

From where you stand you can see one door not too far ahead, as well as the rear of what appears to be another secret door leading back into the lower level of the tower where you had been previously.

----------


## Dexam

"Savin?" Temiryl calls softly through the wall. "Can you hear us? Are you okay? Tell us, what do you see?" She anxiously grips the hilt of her sword, waiting for his reply.

----------


## razorback

"Aye, another room here." he says as he surveys for a moment before pulling the rod and stepping off the platform, looking around.

*Spoiler*
Show


Spot check
(1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin kicks the sunrod off the platform into the room and steps carefully off after it into the small corridor. The platform rotates back to the group in the main hall, sans Savin. Evidently it has an 'automatic-reset' function as he didn't even need to pull the catch on his side of the contraption in order to send it back. 

Looking about, Savin notes that the secret door leading to the northern tower has a lever next to it to operate it. He also notes a barely discernible flickering murky half-light visible beneath ordinary door nearby.

----------


## razorback

Savin ponders for a few moments before pulling the lever, waiting to see what is on the other side of the door as he prepares to charge forward.

----------


## u-b

Having heard back from Savin, Anthony follows through the rotating secret door.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus summons a ball of _Light_ onto an arrow, nocks it, and then goes through the rotating door next.  _Let's see what more secrets hide in this dismal place.  Hmmm...isn't Shar a goddess of secrets?_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin pulls the lever and the secret door in front of him (U26) opens, as expected into the base of the tower where the bodies of the shadar-kai, undead Shadowscales and the shadow mastiff still lie.

Anthony and Kilus come through and join him, having to come through singly as the rotating door accommodates one at a time. The three of you are now in the hidden passageway, a door ahead of you (V27) with a shadowy light barely visible under it now with Kilus' magical light clearly illuminating everything.

----------


## Dimers

"I wonder if there's some way we can jam this open so we don't have to cut the group in half," William mutters.  "It didn't seem like enough room in there for everyone."

*Spoiler: Disable Device check?*
Show

Untrained, but I have a (bardic) knack for it: (d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

"We have opened a secret door leading to the tower. You could go there, either through the rotating door or all the way around, so that you have an unrestricted access when we open another door here." Anthony reports.

----------


## Dexam

"I'll head there now," Temiryl says in response to Anthony. 

Longbow in hand, she dashes back around to the tower to the newly-discovered door to the other side of the secret passage. Once there, she uses some of the fallen rubble to prop the secret door open, just in case there is some mechanism to automatically close it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

William tries to jam or otherwise disable the rotating mechanism but the machinery proves stubbornly resistant to his efforts. Meanwile Temiryl skirts back around to the tower, and after Anthony opens the secret door from the other side she is able to shift several blocks of fallen masonry to prop it open and freely move into (and out of) the secret passageway.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"And here you are again.  Shall we proceed?"  Kilus gestures forward with the _Light_ on the tip of his bow.  "I am ready to be done with this place, although the magic portal...thingie...is not a next step that I look forward to at all."[/COLOR]

----------


## razorback

Savin, with a smirk, circles around the back and taps Temiryl on the shoulder.  "Well, it was seems like that is that." before looking at Kilus, smirk draining from his face.  "Yeah.. that.  Best we get on with it if we are going to do it."

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl gives a slight start of surprise as Savin taps on her.
"What? Yes? Oh, I see. Very amusing," she says, clearly completely unamused.

"Okay, let me have a look at this next door... bring that light a little closer, will you?" She moves through the hidden passage to the door and examines it for traps or other alarms.

*Spoiler*
Show

Listen: (1d20+12)[*20*]
Spot: (1d20+12)[*23*]
Search: (1d20+14)[*17*]

Edit: wow that's bad. Might take a 10 or 20 on that Search check - it's not like we're in a hurry right now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl spends some time searching over the door in the secret passage and its surrounds. She doesn't find anything of note, nor hear anything. Eventually she steps aside, and Savin steps up to warily open the door.

Beyond is a small private room, a shrine of sorts. A black wooden disc about 3 foot in diameter surrounded by a ring of purple, symbol of Shar, hangs on the far wall. Below it sits a small altar. On the altar sits a small ceramic lamp and an opened letter. The lamp burns with a flickering dim shadowy light, somewhat illuminating the darkness but also dampening your brighter light in equal part.

----------


## u-b

"Can you identify this strange lantern and generally check here for magic?" says Anthony sheathing the sword taking the letter. He takes it outside and reads both what is written on the envelope, if anything, and the actual contents.

----------


## Dimers

Wil steps up to do as Anthony suggests, opening his mind to the currents of magic with a quiet word and a gesture.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

My Spellcraft is +10.  If you prefer me to roll, here are some checks:
(d20+10)[*19*]
(d20+10)[*30*]
(d20+10)[*11*]
(d20+10)[*30*]
(d20+10)[*16*]
(d20+10)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
"Perhaps we'll find a better clue here.  I don't want to travel to some unnatural shadow place."

*Spoiler*
Show


K: Religion (1d20+1)[*10*]
Spellcraft (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

William searches the room for magic, finding nothing. Nevertheless he and Kilus inspect the items that are present. The lamp itself doesn't seem to be particularly special but the oil burning within it is apparently some sort of strange alchemical creation as it emits shadow rather than light as it burns. 

Meanwhile Anthony opens the letter and reads it out:

*Spoiler: The letter*
Show



knowledges:

religion
Savin (1d20+2)[17]
Anthony (1d20+9)[14]
Kilus (1d20+1)[13]
William (1d20+12)[19]
DC15: The Lady of Loss and the Dark Goddess are titles of Shar
DC18: The Mysteries could be a reference to Mystra, whose titles include Lady of Mysteries

history or local (Cormyr)
Temiryl (1d20+5)[19]
Anthony (1d20+2)[13]
Kilus (1d20+1)[12]
Anthony (1d20+6)[19]
Kilus (1d20+1)[20]
DC15: The Dusk Lord was the ruler of Sessrendale, which Archendale conquered in 1232 DR.

----------


## u-b

"I think we've seen all that is there to see." When the others confirm that they are done with the room, Anthony gathers everyone to discuss the findings. He reads the letter again and pulls out Mhair's map. "Morn, do you know the Monastery of the Ebon Dome? It's not necessarily an active monastery, probably old and deserted, somewhere around here." - Anthony points at the monastery marked on the map - "I think we would be much more comfortable going overland than through the shadow passage, that is, if you are able to lead us."

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl enters the room and hidden room and looks it over. 

"An unusual substance, and potentially useful in the right circumstances," she says, referring to the alchemical lamp oil. "I wonder if they have a supply here somewhere?"

Temiryl proceeds to search the small altar and holy symbol for anything they may conceal, while listening to Anthony read the letter aloud.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Taking 20 on a Search check for *34*


Temiryl turns to the others. "This monastery of the Ebon Dome may not be nearby. From what I can remember, travelling through places such as the Shadow Realm can affect time and distance," she says, struggling to recall her lectures on the subject. "The monastery may well be in another country, another continent, or even another world. I have heard that some mages can use shadow passages such as the one described as short-cuts between locations." She shrugs. "While unusual, it is by no means unnatural. I, myself travelled here to Cormyr from Evermeet via a magical portal; a journey over sea and land that would takes weeks, achieved in a smattering of heartbeats."

----------


## u-b

Anthony nods at Temiryl's words. "Might be so. Hm. Someone named Despayr was told to be led by a shadar-kai to reach the destination, wich suggests that navigating there might be non-trivial. We don't have a shadar-kai at hand, ready and willing to lead us. Might be lucky to procure one on the other side, but, failing that, how we are supposed to find the way there?"

----------


## razorback

At Temiryl's comment, Savin's eyebrows raise in apprehension.  "That sounds both unusual and unnatural to me.  I have no interest in going to other worlds.  At all." in a no-nonsense voice.  

*Spoiler*
Show


Chewbacca might need some prodding.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"Traveling beyond the spirit realm is something I haven't considered, either.  That's the domain of wizards...and fools.  This plane of shadows sounds unnatural, and not somewhere where I would have my powers."
*Spoiler*
Show


Having a hard time not using my vocabulary on an INT-8 character

----------


## Dexam

"I am not saying that it's my preferred course of action, but unless someone else knows where this Ebon Dome monastery is located, the portal is currently the only option available to us as far as I can determine," Temiryl says, feeling a little overwhelmed. "As for how to get there, if we do pass through the shadow portal... well, the letter says that there's a shadow version of this keep on the other side, so maybe we will find directions there? Or maybe we can convince the shadar-kai on the other side that we are converts to the worship of Shar, like the others sent to this keep from the temple in Wheloon? Or capture and charm or threaten them into revealing the location of the monastery? Whatever we choice of action we take, we will have plenty of time to discuss and plan while we rest, something that I am sorely in need of!"

----------


## razorback

Savin, as those who work with magic continue their discussion, looks about.  "Well, if its rest and discussion..." he says as Temiryl wraps up, "this are is fairly defensible, as long as we put blockades in place to deal any interlopers."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl searches the small shrine and surrounds while everyone talks things through. She doesn't find anything further of interest, and having completed the search you all make your way back past the horses to the gatehouse where your guide, the Purple Dragon troopers, the apprentices, Halish the Mystran cleric and the lizardfolk are all resting and recuperating, the various groups in uncomfortable proximity to each another.

"Monastery of the what?" says Morn, chewing and spitting as he checks over his crossbow. "Never heard of it. If you ask me could be all sort o' ruins in the Swamp here. I ain't never been in this far though. That's only for crazy folk you ain't never goin' to see again."

Overhearing the conversation Ashala also speaks up "Other tribes speak of ruinsss but none near here."

Gathan lumbers over, the former chieftain flexing his great scaled arms as his tail knocks a chair over. He grabs the map with his taloned claw and squints at it looking at it from several angles. "I know these landsss. This drawing is scaleless liesss. There is nothing. No path. No stone place. No humansss." he hands it back roughly, stating simply "They nest in Shadow."

----------


## Dimers

William sighs.  "A discomforting truth.  Friends, shall we forge into the depths of the Shadow, or simply dust off our hands and call this a victory?"  He mostly keeps his eyes on Anthony, expecting that the Mystran follower may feel a divine calling to continue.

----------


## u-b

Anthony meets William's gaze. "So far, we have not foiled their plans, we've just raided their two forward bases. So I'll go and I'll welcome anyone fool enough to follow. The alternative course of actions would be to perform more research and procure more help, but I'm afraid we might be pressed for time."

----------


## razorback

Savin, mood dark, uses his javelin to draw figures in the dirt as the others speak.  He knew how foolhardy this was.  Spinning the javelin about, he uses the buttend to erase whatever he drew.
With a heavy sigh and a shake of his head, he says "I left my family only a year or two ago to see what there was to see of the world.  I had no idea, or inkling, to see _another_ world.  Especially one of shadows.  But I like that less than the thought of the mauraders coming and going without a response.  And leaving a fight unfinished doesn't sit well with me, either."  Looking at the others before settling on Anthony, "Choose your own path without guilt, friends, but I will join our knighly friend here on his crusade." he says, the words slow and forced out.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl assumes an _I-told-you-so_ expression.

"Agreed. This is by no means a victory, we have merely delayed whatever ultimate plans the Sharrans have in place. If we abandon our quest now, the shadow-worshippers could well be back in weeks or even days." 

"Having felt the touch of their spell-draining..." she shudders at the memory. "It is not something I would have other practioners of the Art subjected to. I believe our best course of action is to maintain the foothold we have established, rest and recuperate, and learn what we can from the one called Bestra. Then press forward and halt them at their source."

----------


## Dimers

"You'll have my support as well, Anthony.  And may our gods' holy light wash away the shadow."  William seems pleased at his companions' dedication.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"I always laughed at the adventurers who traveled far and challenged the wilds unknowing.  And now?"  Kilus shrugs and sighs.  "I guess that may make me one of them.  I suppose we ought to see this through.  But perhaps we should rest and commune with the spirits first... in the gatehouse?"

----------


## razorback

"The gatehouse would seem most defensible as we make our plans."  Once everyone agrees, the lanky northerner moves in and reinspects it for any traps or critters they may have missed.  When its been cleared to his satisfaction, he moves to set up a quick barricade of the entrance before stripping of his chain shirt, scratching himself vigorously.  Finding his water, he washes his face, hand, and then his body of the grime that covers him. Laying back, he relaxes a bit.  "Shadow Realm." he says as he shakes his head to himself before smiling.

----------


## u-b

Anthony takes time to sort the loot and pack most of it on Purple Dragons' horses, primarily the cheap and/or bulky stuff. As he does, he writes a list of everything so packed. The few things that are not yet identified go to a separate heap to be identified no later than in the morning. He gives all poisoned arrows to the lizardfolk to transport to their smaller cousins who apparently know how to deal with the things. He then writes some other things.

*Spoiler: The report*
Show

Addressed to any Purple Dragons and true followers of Mystra, including Constal Tholl and Tunaster Dranik, including the events fo far and our immediate plans.
*Spoiler: The list of loot and accompanying instructions*
Show

List of loot (to be finalized)

Instructions:
1. Everything is to be auctioned shortly after the arrival to Wheloon
2. Of the proceeds, 1000gp is to be distributed evenly among the four Purple Dragons and the guide that bring it to town
3. Another 1000gp is to be donated to the temple of Chauntea with personal thanks to Katriana Donohar
4. The rest is to be put in the bank and await anyone of the following five named individuals to claim it (list of names provided)
5. If not claimed within one year, the money is to be distributed according the last will(s) attached
6. Anthony's personal horse(s), along with all their gear and packs, if they are brought to town, are to be stabled and await being claimed by Anthony
7. If not claimed within one year, they are to be sold, the stables to be paid from the proceeds, and the rest of the proceeds sent to Anthony's parents in Suzail (names and address provided)
*Spoiler: Anthony's last will*
Show

Anthony wills the wealth to be used to establish a true temple of Mystra in Wheloon in place of the false temple. Tunaster Dranik, a cleric of Mystra, is to be offered the position as the head of the temple.
*Spoiler: Letter home*
Show

Saying that he is doing well, but going on a dangerous mission in the swamps east of Wheloon. Saying there will be a lot of stories told when he is back to Suzail.

----------


## razorback

Savin watches as Anthony begins scribbling his notes before moving towards the loot they had liberated.  "Well, if we are going to certain danger to some Shadow realm... well, best make use of what we have for now." as he begins rummaging through.

*Spoiler*
Show


If no one else is going through this, Savin will take the 9 potions of CLW and 3 potions of CMW.
Also, there is a vest of resistance... I think.  Looks like it was Temiryl's.  If can, he'll take that, too.

Someone should probably take the scroll of restoration.  Savin can't use it but he'll take it in case needed and someone who can cast it can use it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin marshals the Purple Dragons soldiers to help him clear out the gatehouse and set it up for a safe nights rest. Equipment is stripped and piled in an orderly fashion for Anthony to work through. 

While the remains of the undead are unceremoniously dumped in a corner of the courtyard outside the 'fresher' bodies have clearly caught the attention of the hungry & malnourished lizardfolk. After much squealing and shrieking in disgust from the wizard's apprentices the lizardfolk are sent away to nourish themselves out of sight and out of earshot, eventually returning more energized to rest near the fireplace.

As well as his quartermaster skills Anthony spends some time tending to the bewitched cleric, using his faith to help his fellow Mystran overcome his enchantment.

*Spoiler: some info*
Show

Halish (1d20+8)[28]
Halish (1d20+8)[25]

Still to do: questioning of Bestra & prep for Upside Down! Gathan is itching to go crack some skulls.

The other lizardfolk captives (incl Ashala) intend to gather their tribe to secure the fort.

The night will pass uneventfully. Feel free to post if you wish. I'll try to update again tonight.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The unconscious & badly injured Sharran priestess, Bestra, is restrained by the soldiers as Temiryl casts her _charm_ spell. Even near death Temiryl senses that the woman has a strong mind and has resisted the attempted enchantment.

*Spoiler: saves*
Show


casting twice I presume?

charm person vs Bestra Will DC15
(1d20+10)[29]
(1d20+10)[18]

Bestra stable but still in negative hp. Unarmed & unarmoured.

----------


## u-b

Having spent a cantrip to confirm that Halish should be in his right mind, Anthony wakes him up.

"Back with us, friend? Sorry for not letting you sleep, but I had to improve the chances that my magic will work, and now we plan to tackle this shadow portal real soon. Can you give us advice or any other valuable information you might have overheard or otherwise discovered? I plan to leave these three youngsters in your care. One of them is free from domination and two others are not. Cast Resurgence on them while they are asleep and they'll come to their senses, if maybe with more than one try."

*Spoiler*
Show

With those rolls, I believe a single Resurgence is enough to free him of the enchantment.

Also, any luck with monocling the portal? Anthony can even do that himself now that it is the morning.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl helps with the sorting of the equipment and securing of the gatehouse, trying her best to keep the sounds of the starving lizardfolk "replenishing their strength" from her keen elven hearing.

After several failed attempts to enchant the Sharran priestess, Temiryl turns to the others. "Her training and devotion are too strong for me," she says dejectedly. "And now I am exhausted. I can perhaps try again in the morning, once I have had time to rest, but that may also leave me less prepared to face whatever lies on the other side of that portal. That said, whatever information we might be able to glean could be more valuable than an extra spell or two." Temiryl takes a bite of food and chews slowly, staring into the fire. "What does everyone else think? I can also attempt to use the Artificer's Monocle on the portal in the morning - it is best suited for the analysis of magical items, and I do not know if the portal is a magical construction or some kind of enduring spell."

----------


## Dimers

William suggests, "I too may pressure Bestra's mind in the morning.  Perhaps she simply resists arcane spellweaving better than prayers; after all, she is clearly affected by Shar's dark potency.  It may be that Sune's charm will help."

*Spoiler*
Show

We don't seem to be hurting for healing ... Using _charm person_ may be better than saving the spell slots for _lesser vigor_.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Halish comes right, the powerful enchantment overcome with the help of Anthony and their shared religion. "A thousand apologies. The darkness, shadows clutching at my mind - _unnngh!_" He clutches at his temples. "I don't know what they've done to me. They made me pass through a Shadow Gate in Wheloon. I passed through and became _different_." Even as he says this shadows flicker across his being and he becomes hard to focus on for a moment, before reverting to normal. "It's strange, I can become one with the shadows if I concentrate hard enough".

"But the orb through there in the Hall is different again from the Shadow Gate. It's a portal, of sorts anyway. They come and go through it to another place. I think the Sharrans and the undead lizards have a base through there. They took some of the enthralled through, now that I think about it it sounded like a regular occurrence to be escorting people through. I haven't seen any come back. Mystra save them, poor souls"

*Spoiler: the portal*
Show

You're going to need Analyse Portal if you want to discern more about the shadow orb in the Great Hall. It radiates strong transmutation magic.

----------


## Dimers

"She will, Halish.  She will," William offers, putting a gentle hand on the man's shoulder.

----------


## razorback

"The gate in Wheloon caused you to succumb to their power... but how sure are you this one won't do the same?" Savin asks, skepticism plainly evident on his face.

----------


## u-b

Anthony gets himself equipped to go to the other side. He does not intend to, at the moment, but decides it would be better to be equipped anyway. He approaches the shadow portal and pokes it with the lance to establish the boundary. He then somes closer to the boundary and tries to touch it with his hand. Assuming the boundary resists his hand, he turns back, puts on one of magical silver disks, and repeaths the whole procedure once again. If the boundary still resists his hand, he turns back, takes one of gal-ralans and repeats the procedure with a gal-ralan in his hand. Anthony does not proceed if he finds himself able to penetrate the barrier.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I guess I don't," says Halish. "I mean it looked different and they definitely treated that one with more caution. But I don't know for sure"
.........................

Anthony prepares himself and moves back to the wrecked battlefield that is the great hall. The shadowy orb still hangs in the air, tendrils of shadow writhing and extruding around the hall.

Cautiously approaching, he touches it with the tip of his lance - and instantly he disappears! He is quite simply suddenly gone.

*Spoiler: Anthony*
Show

Surprisingly, the sphere yields as if there is nothing there at all. Anthony finds the hall around him very suddenly oddly different, as if he is actually somewhere else, alone. The room is a vastly more ruined replica of where he just stood. The doors columns and statues are cracked and peeling, and one of the larger doorways to the west has collapsed and simply opens out into shadowy night. Other intact doors still lead north south and west.

The hall is cool, and a heavy oppressive gloom fills the air, and three hanging lanterns barely illuminate the room. Shadows gather in the corners and you observe the absence of colour - everything is in shades of grey, Anthony included.

A 5ft diameter glowing white orb hangs in the air, a negative reflection of the orb that you have just touched with the lance.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Anthony's actions*
Show

Anthony uses the lance to touch the glowing white orb. If it does not react, he will step closer.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus looks on with worry.  "Never have I passed through something like this."

----------


## Ghostfoot

A few moments later the dark orb pulses and Anthony reappears in front of Kilus, lance held out in front looking whole and untainted.

----------


## u-b

"So, we have this thing tested. Not keyed to anything, as long as you are anyone, and works just fine both ways. I don't feel changed and I suppose the transfer is as safe as these things ever get. The hall beyond is in ever more ruins than this one. It is illuminated by lanterns, so someone takes care of it, but is still quite gloomy and I am sure I would not notice any shadar-kai even if there was a dozen camping right there. Funny thing, not only the whole place is in shades of gray, but this blue cloak becomes a shade of gray too, along with the rest of myself, actually. I don't think it changes anything practical, except maybe for rainbow-type spells."

"You can go ahead and ask Bestra about the monastery and ways to get there, but I'd say we can delay that until we are done with the keep on that side. We probably should tell Purple Dragons to watch for us back with more news and leave this half of the keep when we are ready to leave that half. Hm, Halish, do you mind a short trip there to help us with shadow part of the keep?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Know (any): (1d20+2)[*16*] regarding the ways the gloomy colorless nature of the plane affects the spells

----------


## Dimers

> "You can go ahead and ask Bestra about the monastery and ways to get there, but I'd say we can delay that until we are done with the keep on that side."


William is leaning in the doorway looking ill-at-ease as Anthony speaks.  "Hm.  She might also have something useful to say, deliberately or accidentally, about the immediate environs as well.  And if she knows we're right around the metaphysical corner and coming back to write her a letter of recommendation, her information on that topic will be more reliable than about anything we might encounter days down the road.  I think I'll have a word with her now."

The priest motions to Temiryl.  "If you would, watch me for magical influence while I try to remind our beloved friend what's in her best interest.  I don't trust her not to have some subtle magic in store.  Glancing at Anthony might be wise, too.  He _says_ he's unchanged ..."  Then he goes to the priestess and opens negotiations by pinching her cheek.  "A little color in your cheeks -- you would look so much better in rose, you know.  Good morning, Bestra, at least for us.  Bestra, my companions and I will soon be spending some time in the Shadow, first in the keep on the other side of the portal, then heading toward the Ebon Dome.  What can you tell me that I'll find useful?  Your well-being hangs in the balance.  Cooperate well enough, and we'll plead with the magistrates for clemency.  Don't, and you'll be hurt very badly before your premature death; most people here have suffered from your works already, and the lizardfolk need to restock their larders."  He leans in with icy eyes.  "Make yourself useful.  Tell me about the keep."

*Spoiler: intimidate*
Show

(d20+10)[*28*] plus any circumstance modifiers.  If I can spend a use of dragonfrost inspiration bardic music to make my eyes extra-icy, I will.

I neglected to update my bardic knack for the level-up, so the Intimidate score on my sheet is only 1 off what it's supposed to be, not 2 off.  I'll be fixing all the knack mods shortly.

And Sense Motive for any response: (d20+13)[*25*]

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl rouses herself from a night of restful trance, feeling a little more sure of herself; she'd even trimmed her acid-ravaged hair - while not the best result, at least it was a little more even. 

She thought back over the memories of yesterday's battles, and her successful use of the Haste spell. Somehow the lessons of her instructors at Tower Reilloch made a little more sense now, and she felt  confident enough to try out some of the other spells taught to her that she previously felt were beyond her capabilities. Temiryl picked up her freshly oiled and sharpened sword, giving it a few test swings before sheathing it. Even the blade felt more comfortable in her hands, and she had an idea or two about how to improve her effectiveness in a melee...




> The priest motions to Temiryl.  "If you would, watch me for magical influence while I try to remind our beloved friend what's in her best interest.  I don't trust her not to have some subtle magic in store.  Glancing at Anthony might be wise, too.  He _says_ he's unchanged ..."


Temiryl nodded at William. "Learn what you can," she says quietly to the priest. "But as we discussed last night, if she proves resistant to your questioning, we can always attempt enchantment again. I will keep one eye on Anthony, but I trust the Sharran least." 

She hangs back as William approaches Bestra, keeping an eye open for any subtle attempts at spellcasting, resting one hand on the hilt of her sword and the other near her component pouch. Occasionally she glances at Anthony, just in case he suddenly feels compelled to protect or free the priestess of Shar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive on Bestra: (1d20+2)[*11*]

Let me know if Spot/Spellcraft rolls are necessary.

----------


## razorback

Savin watches as Anthony preps and then, not surprisingly, pokes his lance into the shadow.  Seeing it returned unscathed slightly improves his mood.  Slightly.  "You want to wait for the others or were you planning on charging in by yourself?" he asks with a ghost of a smile as tries to break the tension.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra's eyes flicker open and she blinks a few times, struggling to regain her senses. Presently raises her head, trying to hold herself proudly despite her captivity.

"So you're going through to the other side, you think you can defeat the devout of Shar? Ha, Jherremor will make short work of you the moment you set foot in the shadow citadel. You'll have scant opportunity to enjoy the gloom of the Shadow Realm. And even if you elude him, then what? Do you expect Sithierel to simply ferry you through the shadow to the Ebon Dome? Pathetic! You'll have to brave the swamp on foot since your beliefs make you too squeamish to command the dead like you ought. Oh, the Shadowscales will have some sport! No, the Cyricists at the monastery may be weak fools but you'll not get close to them, not even close, more's the pity."

She closes her eyes and lapses into silence, evidently trying to think happy thoughts as William interrogates her with the lizardfolk Gathan looming over her talons ready to tear out her throat at any sign of deceit.

*Spoiler: Sense motive*
Show

you feel that despite her bravado she is largely telling the truth.

*Spoiler: Anthony Planar knowledge*
Show

*Enhanced Magic:* Spells with the shadow descriptor are enhanced on the Plane of Shadow. Such spells are cast as though they were prepared with the Maximize Spell feat, though they dont require the higher spell slots.
Furthermore, specific spells become more powerful on the Plane of Shadow. Shadow conjuration and shadow evocation spells are 30% as powerful as the conjurations and evocations they mimic (as opposed to 20%). Greater shadow conjuration and greater shadow evocation are 60% as powerful (not 40%), and a shade spell conjures at 90% of the power of the original (not 60%). To calculate the effect of such spells, take advantage of Maximize Spell to garner maximum hit points or maximum damage, then apply the percentage above.

*Impeded Magic:* Spells that use or generate light or fire may fizzle when cast on the Plane of Shadow. A spellcaster attempting a spell with the light or fire descriptor must succeed at a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + the level of the spell). Spells that produce light are less effective in general, because all light sources have their ranges halved on the Plane of Shadow.

Despite the dark nature of the Plane of Shadow, spells that produce, use, or manipulate darkness itself are unaffected by the plane.

----------


## Dimers

"I believe you, Bestra," says William, grasping her shoulder with a gauntleted hand.  "And yet I'm still going to confirm what you say about Jherremor before I write you a letter of recommendation.  We'll be back.  Unless your friend slaughters us all, I suppose, which would be fortunate for Shar's little charade here but less lucky for you personally.  So wish us luck!"  He smiles coldly, gives her shoulder a tight squeeze, and moves to join the others preparing to throw themselves into the Shadow.

----------


## u-b

"I'm ready when you are." says Anthony casting a spell to light up his sword just when everyone's assembled near the portal. He intends to be the first one to step in.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Spells that use or generate light or fire may fizzle *when cast on the Plane of Shadow*.


So, just fine if we bring them in already cast? Anthony's bringing one shining sword then.

Still not sure if Hamish is going with us.

----------


## Dimers

"Bestra said, probably truthfully, that we're likely to be attacked as soon as we cross over.  You didn't see any danger when you went through a moment ago?"  William sounds a bit surprised as he reviews his equipment for possible preparations.

----------


## u-b

"Nope. Nothing of the sort. Though I am very sure I wouldn't spot a hidden shadar-kai even if the room was crawling with them. The downside of my trip, now that I think of it, is that they probably are more aware now that we are coming. No idea where they would choose to confront us - near the portal or farther off. Guess we'll have to live with it."

----------


## Dimers

"Well worth it to understand how the portal works, Sir Anthony -- well worth it.  When you were across, could you see this room at all?" William asks.  "If not, at least any watcher wouldn't know exactly when we're about to make the transition."

----------


## u-b

"It's generally dark there, but there are lanterns on the walls and I doubt I can hide from a canny observer. More so, the glowing orb that is there instead of this dark one here does pulse on use, announcing arrivals. The room itself is basically like this one, only more ruined and pretty much dim, so we will start near the center, but probably will not be able to illuminate all of it right away, at least not the corners."

----------


## razorback

"Dont' worry" Savin says Anthony as he steps forward "...I'll only be a heartbeat behind you.  Ready?"  With that, he unlimbers his chain as he gets ready to follow the knight through.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus readies his bow and steps through the portal with a slight shiver when the others do.

----------


## Dimers

William moves through the shadow portal just behind Anthony and Savin, a weapon in his hand and a song on his lips.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You step forward into the shadowy sphere. The instant each of you touch it, the hall around you feels very suddenly oddly different, as if you are actually somewhere else entirely. The bodies of the shadar-kai are absent, as are your supporting Purple Dragons who were standing guard a moment ago. It is just the seven of you now.

Halish grips his morningstar tightly as the hulking lizardfolk outcast Gathan flexes his sharp talons "Where are they...?" he hisses "Let us show them to fear us".

This room is a vastly more ruined replica of where you just stood. The doors columns and statues are cracked and peeling, and one of the larger doorways to the east has collapsed and simply opens out into shadowy night. Other intact doors still lead north south and west.

The hall is cool, and a heavy oppressive gloom fills the air, and three hanging lanterns barely illuminate the room. Shadows gather in the corners and you observe the absence of colour - everything is in shades of grey, yourselves included.

A 5ft diameter glowing white orb hangs in the air, a negative reflection of the portal that you have come through.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.
The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

----------


## razorback

The darkness weighs on Savin from the beginning, raising his hackles in the process.  His chain hangs loose and he is cognizant of it not scraping on the ground as he looks around.  Looking at Gathan, he give him a blank look as he says "Keep your peace for now.  We know not their numbers and it is best if we catch them by surprise."  Taking a few steps forward, he turns his head left and then right before before muttering.  "Doors or passageway?  I say passageway unless anyone has reason to try those doors.  Harder to sneak up on us past some doors than a shadow darkened hallway."

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus looks around.  The place is familiar, yet not...and dark.  The spirits, his constant companions, are strangely silent.  He shivers slightly, and make sure his bow is ready.

"Agreed, let's go down the passageway," he whispers.  "Perhaps we can get out of here without a fight.  I'd rather make this trip as fast as possible."

----------


## u-b

Anthony nods, and with a sword in hand leads the way through the passage. He is not particularly stealthy, in a full plate and with a glowing shield, but does take care not to make excess noise.

----------


## razorback

Putting a hand on Anthony's shoulder, Savin whispers "Give me a five count before following." as the lumbering northerner move out ahead.


*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 51
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move to AE-29

Hide 
(1d20+9)[*10*]
Move Silently
(1d20+9)[*21*]
Listen
(1d20+7)[*20*]
Spot
(1d20+11)[*13*]


Effects ~
Crusader
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
-- Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
Stance - Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Dimers

William keeps in back of the party.  He's looking around, bemused and fascinated by the lack of color, a quality he hadn't considered at all.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin moves ahead through the gloom, Anthony and Gathan not too far behind.

The ruined passageway leads through to a crumbling hallway open to the midnight-black swamp beyond. A silent, sluggish bayou is barely visible in the murk outside. To the south, a flickering lantern can just be seen battling against the shadows as it hangs from the branches of a moss-covered blueleaf tree, eerily illuminating a nearby pathway and the walls of a structure beyond.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the tree provides bright light to 10ft radius.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus follows, looking at how light sources propagate out.  "Is it safe to use a lot of lighting here, or will we just be lighting a beacon saying "People are here"?"

----------


## razorback

Savin, stopping to look, turns back to the group.  Pointing to his left, he makes a motion with one arm, like a snake wiggling or river flowing.  Pointing to his right, he puts his arms together the separates them, to show the group the path splits.  Once they understand him, he begins to move towards his right, as he shifts his chain to his right hand and pulls out a javelin.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 51
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move to AJ-30 and see what he can see.


Effects ~
Crusader
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
-- Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
Stance - Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Dimers

William replies quietly, "Probably safe.  The shadows seem to swallow up anything far off ... I doubt this light could even be seen fifty paces away."

Seeing Savin prepare a javelin, William does the same, his jaw tightening at the prospect of violent danger.

----------


## u-b

Anthony just follows at a distance, though he is somewhat annoyed by Saving being very difficult to see. Anthony also keeps looking around to be aware of at least the area, if not of the inhabitants.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin moves forward, keeping a watchful eye around him. In the courtyard he spies many more trees  -blueleafs and black cypresses, each with gloomy lanterns hanging from their branches.

At the southern end of the island, in addition to the ruined gatehouse, you see through the shadows a jetty extending out over the water of the bayou.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the tree provides bright light to 10ft radius.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
"Lanterns - they must require fuel unless they're magical.  Someone may be here."

----------


## razorback

Squatting to check the tracks on the path, Savin then proceeds to move forward, keeping as silent as possible as the odd world gives him the creeps.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 51
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move to AO-25

(1d20)[*19*] +5 if its Search or +11 if its spot to see if he notices any tracks.
Effects ~
Crusader
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
-- Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
Stance - Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin pauses to check for signs of passage in the pathway and surrounding muddy courtyard. There are fairly recent imprints of several types present - human footprints as well as slighter prints presumably from the elfin shadar-kai. Also the distinctive clawed prints of the mostly-skeletal Shadowscale lizardfolk creatures. More puzzling are very recent clawed prints that appear to be from a great cat roaming the yard - a large feline creature. It's not clear if it's a quadruped or bipedal. You see signs of both sorts of movement.

On closer inspection the lanterns hanging from the trees are not giving off any scent or other signs of combustion, suggesting that they must be magical lights. Observing the nearby area he sees the path circle through the spooky overgrown courtyard before heading through the ruins to the (presumed) northwest. 

On the way the path branches to the ruined gatehouse to the southeast, in even worse condition than the main body of the keep. Portions of the walls still stand, serving to hold up a dilapidated makeshift roof of split planks. Past the gatehouse the pathway also branches southwest to the jetty. An ungainly keelboat is now visible moored at the jetty. Benches for rowers sit low in the water and you can make out several skeletal-looking figures motionless at the oars. A small lantern hangs from the vessel's bare mast and another from the bowsprit. Out in the water you can make out a beacon of pallid light - a channel marker of some kind.

Checking the tracks again the humanoid tracks seem to lead only toward the moored vessel, while the lizardfolk tracks lead in the direction of the gatehouse and to the northwest trail but not toward the boat. The large feline prints are more chaotic and seem to criss-cross the general area.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the trees provide bright light to 10ft radius.

----------


## Dimers

William follows a few paces behind Savin into the courtyard.  He glances up at the sky, wondering whether he'll see stars or a moon.

----------


## razorback

Pausing and considering, Savin makes his way back to the group.  "I think there is something prowling... stalking about.  Humanoids went towards the boat, while lizardfolk went that way." as he points towards the gatehouse and ruins to the northwest.  "Pretty wide open area, so we'd be exposed for some time.  Do we deal with the lizardfolk and whatever is hunting the area first or move to the boat?  I don't relish having a group behind us and getting caught between a hammer and anvil." he says emphatically. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 51
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6



Effects ~
Crusader
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
-- Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
Stance - Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## u-b

"I'd rather kill everything that moves, provided it does not run away sufficiently fast, then report to Purple Dragons before venturing forth. No strong preference about the order, but might as well start with the main building. Securing the boat ahead of other things also makes sense, provided there is understanding that we don't intend to just leave on it."

----------


## Ghostfoot

William looks skyward, seeing neither stars not moon, just the perpetually greying featureless dusky heavens. His observations interrupted by Gathan's response to Kilus.

"Yesss, I like this plan. We will kill everything we find." He flexes his talons, tongue darting in and out as he looks around for targets.

----------


## Dimers

William looks at the decaying building.  "Well, it's held up this long, I suppose it probably won't suddenly collapse on us.  Let's just try to avoid bumping into the walls ..."  He laughs, a sound very out-of-place here.  "Lead the way."

----------


## razorback

Savin looks a William, a bit disconcerted by his reaction, before arching his eyebrows as he shakes his head in agreement before moving off.


*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 51; Current ~ 51
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6

Move to AW-30, if he doesn't spot anything in that area, he moves towards BA-23.

Effects ~
Crusader
+ Crusader's Strike : Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
+ Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
+Mountain Hammer : Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
+Douse the Flame : Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
+ Battle Leader's Charge : No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
-- Iron Guard's Glare : Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
0 + Flashing Sun : Gain extra attack.
0 + Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 + Cloak of Deception : Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 + Shadow Jaunt : Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as standard action
Stance - Child of Shadow : You gain concealment as long as you move.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin moves through the gloomy orchard toward the collapsed gatehouse. The rest of your group follow closely behind, wary of this unnatural place and not quite sure what to expect.

As you approach the ruined building you detect a shuffle of movement and see the telltale glittering twin pinprick eyes of undead Shadowscales lurking in the shadows. With a hissing of hatred multiple forms within heft crude greatclubs of wood and bone... 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Tem (1d20+3)[22]
Sav (1d20+3)[19]
Ant (1d20+3)[15]
Kil (1d20+3)[19]
Wil (1d20)[1]
Gathan (1d20-1)[4]
Halish (1d20-1)[4]
Shadowscales (1d20)[5]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the trees provide bright light to 10ft radius.


*=> Party* (excl. William)

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus moves forward to get a better view, then shakes his head.  He mutters a short incantation, and a ball of flame appears at his hand with a flare of light.  He throws it at one of the creatures, where it connects with a sizzling sound.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to AS28, Produce Flame (7 minutes/7 attacks).
Ranged attack (1d20+8)[*27*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*13*] fire damage.
Crits (1d20)[*16*], (1d6)[*6*] One off from a crit, but max damage. Not bad.

----------


## razorback

Before the creatures can react, Savin quickly circles around, knowing Anthony can block up the one hole, as he hopes to do the same on the other side.
As the creatures come back into sight, he launches his javelin before shifting his chain from one hand to both.


*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 58; Current ~ 58
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6
Rages (1) ~

Move to AY-28

Throw javelin at AY-30 
(1d20+10)[*27*]
(1d6+4)[*8*] + skirmish (1d6)[*3*]

Crit 20/x2
(1d20+10)[*23*]
(1d6+4)[*9*]

Granted Maneuvers (1d5)[*3*] and (1d4)[*3*], and, in case of duplicate (1d4)[*3*] and/or (1d4)[*4*]
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Mountain Hammer
4 - Douse the Flame
5 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
Stance - Child of Shadow: You gain concealment (20%) as long as you move.
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds. 
- Crusader's Strike: Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
- Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against the target.
- Mountain Hammer: Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
- Douse the Flame: Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
- Battle Leader's Charge: No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
- Iron Guard's Glare: Enemies take a -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
- Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0  Flashing Sun: Gain extra attack.
0  Mighty Throw: Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
- Baffling Defense: Use Sense Motive check to dodge the attack.
0  Cloak of Deception: Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0  Shadow Jaunt: Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as a standard action

----------


## u-b

Anthony says a word and his sword and his shield burst aflame. Anthony then charges forward at an undead lizardfolk.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free: know (religion): (1d20+15)[*26*] (inc. collector of stories +5) _-> actual bonus +3 to attack and damage, of which only +1 is already included below_
Swift: zap a charge of blades of fire
Full-round: charge to AW31

Sword: (1d20+16)[*29*] for (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing cold iron and (1d8)[*4*] fire (incl. charge +2 and know devotion +1 which should be +3; also _not_ included +4 damage from Wil's stance)
Granted next: (1d3)[*1*]

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus hurls a ball of fire which explodes upon the lead shadowscale, engulfing it for *13* fire damage. Anthony charges straight in chopping at the creature for *14* damage cutting it down in a smoldering heap. Meanwhile Savin circles around the side tossing a javelin at a hissing foe for *11* damage. Next to him he sees a crude wooden cage and inside it, hands tied and bound to a stout wooden post, is a single live lizardman. It's eyes widen at the chance of salvation and it struggles against its bonds.

The shadowscales surge forward, some swinging their jagged clubs others throwing crude javelins. Somehow in the chaos you are all unscathed. With a harsh guttural growl another steps forward out of the shadows, a great huge beast as large as an ogre, eyes glowing like embers and shadows cloaking it. Its massive club arcs down sending masonry and timbers crashing with its huge strength, the blow thankfully dodged by Anthony even as he also wards away its snapping jaws!

Gathan, former leader of the Sharptooth tribe, rushes forward next to Anthony to engage his hated foes, claws slashing. Just behind, Halish invokes a prayer to Mystra bolstering all of you with courage and determination.

*Spoiler: Rolls & info*
Show

Sorry, I can't recall who has light sources. If you could remind me please that would be great. Pretty sure Anthony does...here's some checks just in case
Kilus 20% miss (1d100)[53]
Savin 20% miss (1d100)[14] Miss?

Shadowscale vs Savin
javelin (1d20+3)[18] damage (1d6+5)[7]

Shadowscale vs Anthony
javelin (1d20+3)[14] damage (1d6+5)[11]

Shadowscale vs Savin
greatclub (1d20+6)[13] damage (1d10+11)[18]

Shadowscale vs Anthony
Charge! greatclub (1d20+8)[21] damage (1d10+11)[13]

Blackscale Shadowscale vs Anthony
Greatclub (1d20+6)[19] damage (2d8+17)[25]
Bite (1d20+4)[9] damage (1d6+7)[10]

Gathan vs shadowscale
move 30ft
claw (1d20+6)[16] damage (1d4+3)[4]

Halish
move 20ft
cast bless

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the trees provide bright light to 10ft radius.


*=> Party*

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl advances towards the decrepit building, gesturing and speaking words of arcane power. She flicks a pinch of dust at the group of undead lizardfolk, which burst into a cloud of brightly glittering sparkles.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 30' to AU29.

Cast Glitterdust at intersection AY32-AZ33, Will save DC16 vs blinding.

Punishing Stance active.

----------


## razorback

As he narrowly avoids the returning javelin, having to duck low but popping right back up as whirls his chain high in a feint only to lash out low to try and drag the shadow spawned creature from its feet.
" 'Ware the back!  Don't let them circle around!" he calls out to his friends.

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 58; Current ~ 58
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6
Rages (1) ~

Full Round
Trip attack AY-29 with his spiked chain
(1d20+14)[*28*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*16*]includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+18)[*34*]includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+7)[*10*]

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+18)[*38*] includes +4 for prone
(2d4+7)[*11*]

Trip attack AY-29 with his spiked chain
(1d20+9)[*25*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*24*]includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+13)[*20*]includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+7)[*10*]

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+13)[*15*] includes +4 for prone
(2d4+7)[*9*]

Granted Maneuvers (1d3)[*2*]
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Vanguard Strike
3 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
Stance - Child of Shadow: You gain concealment (20%) as long as you move.
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds.
- Crusader's Strike: Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
- Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against the target.
0 Mountain Hammer: Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
0 Douse the Flame: Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
- Battle Leader's Charge: No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
- Iron Guard's Glare: Enemies take a -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
- Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 Flashing Sun: Gain extra attack.
0 Mighty Throw: Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
- Baffling Defense: Use Sense Motive check to dodge the attack.
0 Cloak of Deception: Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 Shadow Jaunt: Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as a standard action

----------


## Dimers

William brings his bright light and his Celestial song into the heart of the fray, coating his allies' weapons with glimmering ice.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

I'll strike up a Dragonfrost Inspiration, +d6 cold damage for weapons and +1 to save against charm/fear.  Move to AW30 ... no relation to WD-40; that'd be a _grease_ spell.   :Small Tongue:   At least two of the shadowscales should now be in bright light from my continual flame.

----------


## u-b

As Anthony's sword and shiend chill, he lights them ablaze again. Strangely, the effects do not cancel each other. Instead, the cold stays on the inside, surrounded by the burning flame. Then Anthony attacks the big one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Anthony had 21 AC for the round because of his charge, so I believe the counter-charge should hit. I proceed with this assumption.

Step to AW32 only if the big one would otherwise have cover
Flashing sun full attack (one extra attack, all at -2 to hit)
Longsword (1d20+17)[*37*] for (1d8+9)[*16*] slashing cold iron, (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d8)[*5*] fire (includes flashing sun -2, bless +1, furious counterstrike +2, know devotion +3)
Longsword (1d20+17)[*32*] for (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing cold iron, (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d8)[*1*] fire (includes flashing sun -2, bless +1, furious counterstrike +2, know devotion +3)
Longsword (1d20+12)[*19*] for (1d8+9)[*15*] slashing cold iron, (1d6)[*1*] cold and (1d8)[*3*] fire (includes flashing sun -2, bless +1, furious counterstrike +2, know devotion +3)
Longsword confirm: (1d20+17)[23] for (1d8+9)[12]

Granted next: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl moves forward, a _poof_ of shimmering sparkles bursting among the foul undead, blinding one of them. Savin strikes at another, his chain striking true despite the shadows but he can't wrestle the unnaturally strong creature to the ground. 

William advances up behind Anthony and Gathan with his celestial powers infusing your weapons with powers of frost. Anthony lashes out at the great creature looming over him. Unperturbed by its massive lethal attacks he chops at one huge leg for *23* damage sending it stumbling and follows up with a fatal blow to its neck for *17* damage the hulking undead monster crashing to the ground. That foe dealt with he spins and with a backhand blow strikes at the nearby blinded Shadowscale for *19* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Will save DC16 vs Glitterdust
(1d20+1)[3] the shadowscale vs Anthony is blinded
(1d20+1)[20]
(1d20+1)[16]

Sav miss chance 20% (1d100)[22]
vs trip DC16 (1d20+5)[16]

Sav miss chance 20% (1d100)[86]
vs trip DC24 (1d20+5)[25]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the trees provide bright light to 10ft radius.


*=> Kilus*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus moves around to the western edge, and, looking in, casts a spell.  The silvery-white light of the moon coalesces around the flame in his right hand, before shooting out in a bolt that connects the two closest shadowscales.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to AW27.  Casting _Moon Bolt_ on the two closest shadow scales.
A living creature struck by a moon bolt takes 1d4 points of Strength damage per three caster levels (maximum 5d4) (2d4)[*5*]. If the subject makes a successful Fortitude saving throw *DC 19*, the Strength damage is halved.

An undead creature struck by a moon bolt must make a Will save *DC 19*or fall helpless for (1d4)[*4*] rounds, after which time it is no longer helpless and can stand upright, but it takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and Will saving throws for the next minute.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Beams of pearly moonlight shoot from Kilus, bathing the two closest shadowscales in shimmery light that causes them to collapse, overwhelmed. The remaining two advance on Anthony clubs raised high. One swings and misses but the other, even blinded and covered with glittering magical substance, manages to catch him for *12* damage.

Halish, seeing the way blocked into the ruined gatehouse, circles around past Kilus and Savin to join Gathan, morningstar raised high. Gathan meanwhile lashes out, talons tearing into a shadowscale for *5* & *7* damage. 

Form the pier to the west, not too far away, comes a snarling growl. Those of you not engaged in the gatehouse see a couple of beasts rise to their feet on the foredeck of the strange boat, shadowy somewhat formless lizard or canine-like beasts alerted by the sounds of battle. They snap and snarl from where they are and you observe that each of the creatures has two heads - two sets of snapping jaws each!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Shadowscales Will DC19 vs moonbolt
(1d20+1)[14]
(1d20+1)[13]

blind shadowscale vs Anthony
greatclub (1d20+6)[25] damage (1d10+11)[12] miss 1-50 (1d100)[73]
bite (1d20+3)[4] damage (1d4+4)[6] miss 1-50 (1d100)[57]

shadowscale vs Anthony
move to AW31
greatclub (1d20+8)[14] damage (1d10+7)[8]

Halish
double move

Gathan vs shadowscale
claw (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d4+3)[4] + cold (1d6)[1]
crit? (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d4+3)[6]
claw (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d4+3)[4] + cold (1d6)[1]
bite (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d4+1)[5] + cold (1d6)[2]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



All light radiuses halved.

The place is gloomy - those with normal vision can ordinarily see up to 60ft as shadowy light (ie concealment) with darkness beyond. Double the range to 120ft for lowlight vision.

The lantern in the trees provide bright light to 10ft radius.

1 shadowscale is blinded, 2 are helpless


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

"More of the same, Gathan! Let's finish them off." Having incited some more violence, Anthony proceeds to "finish them off", swinging his sword at the nearest shadowscales.

*Spoiler*
Show

WRT Gathan. Starting with AW32. If it is kiled, step to it's place. Subsequent flanking with Gathan not included.

Longsword (1d20+19)[*23*] for (1d8+9)[*12*] slashing cold iron and (1d6)[*3*] cold (bless +1, furious counterstrike +2, know devotion +3)
Longsword (1d20+14)[*27*] for (1d8+9)[*15*] slashing cold iron and (1d6)[*3*] cold (bless +1, furious counterstrike +2, know devotion +3)

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

*=> Gathan (again)*

----------


## Ghostfoot

With a flurry of masterful sword strokes Anthony cuts down the two shadowscales facing him. Inspired by his dominance, Gathan falls on one of the overwhelmed undead, ripping into it for *20* damage. It twitches, still clinging to unlife but utterly helpless.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Gathan vs helpless shadowscale
claw (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d4+3)[7] + cold (1d6)[2]
claw (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d4+3)[5] + cold (1d6)[2]
bite (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d4+1)[2] + cold (1d6)[2]

The only two shadowscales left are _helpless_.

@u-b, you may still 5ft step if you wish


*=> Party* (excl. Anthony)

----------


## razorback

Seeing Kilus disable the only two left, Savin pounces on the nearest as he pulls out some rope from his pack, working to hog-tie the undead.  "Do we think we can extract any information?  Or do we send them back to the land of the dead?"

*Spoiler*
Show


Savin
AC ~ 20 Current ~ 20
HP ~ 58; Current ~ 58
AP ~ 6; Current ~ 6
Rages (1) ~

Use rope
(1d20+3)[*6*]

Granted Maneuvers (1d2)[*2*]
1 - Crusader's Strike
2 - Battle Leader's Charge

Effects ~
Stance - Child of Shadow: You gain concealment (20%) as long as you move.
× Rage: You can fly into a screaming frenzy once per encounter; up to 1
time per day. This gives +4 to Strength and Constitution; +12 hit points;
and a +2 morale bonus to Will saves but gives a -2 penalty to AC. You
cannot use any skills that require patience or concentration while enraged.
Your rage lasts up to 7 rounds.
- Crusader's Strike: Successful attack allows you to heal 1d6+3.
0 Vanguard Strike: Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against the target.
0 Mountain Hammer: Deal +2d6 damage, overcome DR and hardness.
0 Douse the Flame: Target cannot make attacks of opportunity for 1 round.
- Battle Leader's Charge: No attacks of opportunity while charging, deal +10 damage.
- Iron Guard's Glare: Enemies take a -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Swordsage -
- Burning Brand: Gain +5-ft. reach, deal fire damage.
0 Flashing Sun: Gain extra attack.
0 Mighty Throw: Grab foe, throw him up to 10 ft.
- Baffling Defense: Use Sense Motive check to dodge the attack.
0 Cloak of Deception: Turn invisible until the end of your turn.
0 Shadow Jaunt: Teleport 50 ft. through shadows as a standard action

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
"We can try, but I don't expect the undead to be as talkative as fey would be."

----------


## Dimers

William doesn't stop his chanting, so he has no voice in the discussion.  He simply places himself between Kilus and the new multi-jawed threat as he maintains his magic.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

I'll move to AW25.

----------


## Dexam

Seeing the remaining undead lizardfolk fall, Temiryl moves to stand alongside William. She readies an arrow to fire if either of them make a move in the direction of the party. 

"No point provoking them yet if there is no need," she says softly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AV25.
Ready an action to fire an arrow.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin grabs a rope and swiftly binds a powerless Shadowscale, even as Gathan in his fury tears the other to pieces.

In the cage, the lizardfolk captive hisses and chirps, clearly excited at the prospect of freedom. It struggles at its bonds but remains bound firmly to the post.

*Spoiler: For those who understand Draconic*
Show

"Chieftain, you have come! Others of our tribe have been taken but may yet live!"



Over at the pier, the two shadowy beasts on the foredeck continue their loud snarling but make no move to disembark. There is a slight shift in the shadows on the deck and the skeletal oarsmen raise their oars in perfect unison. The mooring line falls away against the jetty as the oars dip into the still dark waters and the craft slowly pulls away from the jetty.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Gathan vs helpless shadowscale
claw (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d4+3)[7] + cold (1d6)[6]
claw (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d4+3)[4] + cold (1d6)[1]
bite (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d4+1)[2] + cold (1d6)[6]

Boat moves 5ft SW away from jetty.


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

"We should be catching the boat. Can you stop it?" says Anthony as he starts to run. This results in a lot of noise and a moderate progress. He does not hope to be able to jump onto the boat, which he expects to be even further away by the time he is on the pier, but is still determined to continue. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Granted: 1
Run 60 feet to AV19.

----------


## Dimers

As Anthony rushes past, William falls in behind him, uncertain the reason for the concern but satisfied taking direction from a seasoned warrior.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

I guess I'll head to AX20 while keeping up the bardsong.  I'm fine with letting these guys go without a fight, but if Anthony manages to stop them, I'm also fine with kicking their butts.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Dexam

"We.... probably should not let them get away," Temiryl mutters, and dashes towards the jetty. She pauses to gesture and incant arcane words, quickly flicking a vial in the direction of the retreating boat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to AW19.
Cast _Slow_, centred on the boat - Will DC 17 saves.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony and William dash towards the retreating vessel as Temiryl casts a spell. The strange boat slows in the water, struggling as if moving through molasses as the skeletal rowers actions slow to a crawling pace.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

slow will dc17

skeletal oarsman (1d20+2)[5]
skeletal oarsman (1d20+2)[17]
skeletal oarsman (1d20+2)[9]
skeletal oarsman (1d20+2)[8]
dusk beast (1d20+8)[23]
dusk beast (1d20+8)[18]


*=> Savin & Kilus*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Lacking anything sufficiently long-ranged at this time, Kilus runs after the others (dash 60').

----------


## Ghostfoot

The boat continues to glide through the black water, slowly pulling away from the jetty and toward the distant beacons of light in the bayou. The mechanical motions of the skeletal oarsmen have slowed due to Temiryl's spell, but they still propel the vessel on its course. 

The two two-headed shadow beasts growl and hiss from the foredeck, raising themselves up to watch you as they drift away, tails whipping and snapping with excitement against the wooden planks.

At the rear of the boat, on the coxswain stand, the shadows coalesce and reveal the form of a lone shadar-kai man, heavily tattooed and pierced. He stands with his arms crossed, observing you impassively as his vessel departs.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*
=> Party*

----------


## Dimers

William stops running to dig through his pack.  He holds up an orb that gleams faintly in the half-light, and out of nowhere a silvery hammer of force suddenly strikes at the shadar-kai.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Using my _hammersphere_.  It's got 170' range and runs for 7 rounds -- might be enough to trash the rowers even if the shadar-kai goes back into the shadows.  Initial attack roll (d20+8)[*24*], damage (3d6)[*11*] force ... it's not clear from the item's description (MIC page 161) whether it deals just 3d6 or adds +2 for caster level like the spell does.

In case of crit threat on a nat20, (d20+8)[*14*] to confirm, adding (6d6)[*14*] more damage.

----------


## Dexam

Seeing William summon his magical force hammer to attack the shadar-kai, Temiryl nods in agreement."A good idea," she mumbles.

She dashes towards the slowly departing vessel, making it onto the pier. Raising one hand in a repeat throwing motion, she releases a flurry of silvery darts that dive unerringly towards the helmsman.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 30' to AZ15.

Spending a 1st level spell slot, a charge from Gloves of the Starry Sky, and an Action Point to boost caster level to cast Magic Missile.

Damage: (4d4+4)[*8*]

Wow. Minimum damage. Thanks RNG.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## u-b

Anthony hurries closer to the jetty and, when he thinks he's just close enough, speaks a command word. A large scorpion appears on the boat. It tries to snatch someone with its claw.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move either to AX16, if I can reach the boat from there to summon a scorpion using an amber amulet of vermin (spell range 50 feet), or to AY16 otherwise (that should be positively enough).
Granted: (1d5)[*1*] and (1d4)[*2*] next (1d3)[*2*]

Claw: (1d20+6)[*8*] miss (1d100)[*27*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] grab (1d20+11)[*24*] constrict (1d6+4)[*6*]

Scorpion round 1 of 10

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus hurries out onto the dock, stopping near the end and casting a spell.  A crocodile fades into existence, looking slightly disoriented in this strange, shadowy realm.  It then attempts to bite the shadar-kai.

*Spoiler*
Show


I hadn't even remembered the summoning option!  Move to BD15, spontaneous cast of SNA2 for a crocodile.
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/crocodile.htm
Bite (1d20+6)[*11*]
miss chance? (1d100)[*1*]
Bite damage (1d8+6)[*14*]
If bite is successful, grapple (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

William stops and holds forth a ruby-studded silver sphere. As the smug shadar-kai watches ignorantly, a divine dwarvencraft hammer appears in the gloomy swamp air behind him. He turns and notices the movement just a moment too late as the spiritual weapon smashes into him for *11* damage.

Temiryl dashes along the pier, silver darts flashing from her hand towards the helmsman striking for another *8* damage. Anthony, nearby, uses his amber amulet and a monstrous scorpion appears on the boat behind the fey, perched on the catwalk above the oar pit. It strikes out at the shadar-kai with its claw but the man dodges narrowly avoiding the lethal snicker-snack. Kilus begins casting a spell focusing on bringing forth more creatures to halt the progress of the boat.

Dashing out of the ruined gatehouse Halish invokes a prayer to his god Mystra, although the shadar-kai seems to shrug off the effect. Gathan barrels past him, the former chieftain of the lizardfolk loping towards the pier, stooping to pick up a fallen javelin as he runs.

On the boat there is a flurry of activity. The shadar-kai whirls to face the massive scorpion looming over him, lashing out with a wicked spiked chain as he does. The dark words of a curse roll from his lips and you see the summoned creature shrink back slightly as the words of power affect it. And with the continuation of the swirl the fey is gone, shadowy blotches shifting and obscuring momentarily where he once stood.

Up on the foredeck the two dusk beasts turn their attention towards the scorpion. Their shadowy forms shift and elongate unusually, twin necks and long tails stretching out to snap and whip at the scorpion from afar for *3* & *3* damage.

Meanwhile the skeletal rowers in the oar pit below continue with their task, very slowly moving their oars as they paddle the boat ever so slightly further away from land and out into the bayou.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

I think Kilus' SNA has a 1 round casting time so crocodile appears next round (in any event the attack roll missed).

Hamish move & cast
shadar-kai save vs Halish's _hold person_
Will DC14 (1d20+8)[18]

Gathan pick up javelin & move

shadar-kai
Dodge vs scorpion +1 AC
Free: hexblade curse!
scorpion will save vs DC12 (1d20+1)[9] => -2 to attack, save, damage, ability & skill checks
Standard: shadar-kai vs scorpion
spiked chain (1d20+10)[12] damage (2d4+4)[10]
Hide in Plain Sight (1d20+10)[26] (shadar-kai is only visible with a Spot check of 26 or greater)

dusk beasts vs scorpion
bite (1d20+10)[14] damage (1d8+2)[7]
bite (1d20+10)[12] damage (1d8+2)[10]
tail (1d20+8)[26] damage (1d4+1)[3]

bite (1d20+10)[14] damage (1d8+2)[5]
bite (1d20+10)[14] damage (1d8+2)[3]
tail (1d20+8)[22] damage (1d4+1)[3]

Bad DM rolling!  :Small Furious: 

*Spoiler: map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Dimers

William scowls as his target vanishes into protective darkness, but his summoned hammer doesn't miss a beat.  It swats at a skeletal rower while William reaches back to retrieve a small cloth-wrapped package from his pack.  The cloth unrolls to reveal a runed javelin.

*Spoiler: mechanics and note*
Show

With the distance penalty, it's impossible for William to make that Spot check to see the shadar-kai.  So I'm switching to a rower, whichever is closest to the shadar-kai.

Move action to redirect spiritual weapon, which then attacks a skellie, (d20+8)[*10*] to hit, (3d6)[*8*] damage.  Can't crit undead.
Standard action to retrieve _javelin of lightning_ from pack.
5-foot step closer to shore.

----------


## Ghostfoot

William's spiritual hammer whirls about and smashes into one of the skeletal rowers for *8* damage. The animated bunch of bones collapses to the oar-pit deck in pieces as it comes apart.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl makes a vexed sound as the Shadar-kai helmsman vanishes. "We need to halt that boat!" she calls. 

Temiryl glances around, a risky plan quickly forming. She chants and hurls more silvery darts, this time at one of the skeletal oarsmen, then heads back off the pier. "I'm going to try to get on the boat from the other bank," she tells Anthony as she passes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Spending another 1st level spell slot and charge from Gloves of the Starry Sky to cast Magic Missile at a skeleton.
Damage: (3d4+3)[*12*]

Move to AW13.

----------


## u-b

Anthony waits for whatever Kilus summons to appear, then moves along the pier towards Kilus, stopping a short distance away from him. "I want a hippogriff on them. On the rowers, if this would not work." He gets the holy symbol of Mystra out in the open and then tries to channel some of the goddess' energy through it. The scorpion, meanwhile, does what the scorpions do...

*Spoiler*
Show

Delay
Move: to BB15
Standard: turn undead check (1d20+0)[*13*] damage (2d6+2)[*8*] out to 60 feet => a total of 8 hit dice affected as long as individual hit dice are 3 or less; those affected flee for a minute, or, if they have just one hit die, are destroyed instead
Swift: WRT Kilus (the suggestion comes after Kilus' turn, but before the summoning is finished, so if Kilus starts a summoning, can alter it to incorporate the suggestion)

Claw: (1d20+4)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*40*] for (1d6+2)[*8*] grab (1d20+9)[*13*] constrict (1d6+2)[*8*] vs dusk beast #1
Claw: (1d20+4)[*20*] miss (1d100)[*35*] for (1d6+2)[*6*] grab (1d20+9)[*17*] constrict (1d6+2)[*6*] vs dusk beast #2
Sting: (1d20-1)[*10*] miss (1d100)[*3*] for (1d6+0)[*3*] poison (1d4)[*1*] CON DC14 vs dusk beas (grabbed or random)

*=> Kilus takes his turn normally then acts again*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
The summoned crocodile appears, but misses. _already resolved_

Kilus begins summoning another creature (SNA2).  Inspired by his ally, the spirits cooperate and a hippogriff appears almost immediately next to the boat, attacking one of the rowers.  Kilus then fires an arrow at the closest Shadar-kai.
*Spoiler*
Show


Crocodile takes its turn.
I then start my full round action, but my next turn comes up almost immediately after thanks to WRT, so the full round action is finished.
It's now the start of my next turn, so my new summon appears, and my crocodile gets to go again.

Hippogriff appears on western side of the boat, attacking skeletons.
Claw (1d20+6)[*26*] for (1d4+4)[*5*] slash _Crit not confirmed, rolled a total 8 to hit_
Claw (1d20+6)[*13*] for (1d4+4)[*5*] slash
Bite (1d20+1)[*8*] for (1d8+2)[*9*] b/p/s

Crocodile 
Tail slap (1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d12+6)[*11*] bludgeoning

Then Kilus also gets to take his action and shoots.
Shortbow (1d20+8)[*15*] for (1d6)[*5*].

----------


## Ghostfoot

Silvery darts zap from Temiryl, flashing towards the boat and blasting one of the skeletal oarsmen to pieces for *12* damage. Kilus' magic summons a crocodile, which snaps at the shadowy shadar-kai only to have the fey fade and flicker as one with the shadows of the realm.

Anthony calls on Mystra's holy power to cleanse the remaining undead, and all of the remaining skeletons collapse and clatter to the deck in a shower of bones. His summoned scorpion scuttles forward, perched atop the oar pit it snips and swipes at the two dusk beasts hitting for *8* and *6* damage.

Kilus' summoning continues and a majestic hippogriff appears flapping its wings in the swamp night. It swoops toward the dusk beasts hitting for *5* damage. Kilus himself takes aim at where the shadar-kai was, barely able to make out the shifting shadows. His shot goes wide though. Halish and Gathan continue their dash toward the pier.

Back on the boat, the blot of shadow that is the shadar-kai swings a spiked chain expertly, the weapon tearing into the surrounded scorpion for *12* damage. A dusk beast siezes the advantage finishes off the scorpion with two bites for *9* & *10* damage. As the defeated scorpion fades from existence the beast turns and strikes out with its tail at the hippogriff for *5* damage. The final dusk beast turns its attention to the hippogriff too, striking for *4*, *6* & *4* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

dusk beast 1 vs grapple DC13 (1d20+10)[17] 8 damage
dusk beast 2 vs grapple DC17 (1d20+10)[26] 6 damage

Kilus spot vs shadar-kai (1d20+9)[28]

shadar-kai vs scorpion
spiked chain (1d20+12)[28] damage (2d4+4)[12]
Hide in Plain Sight (1d20+10)[12] (shadar-kai is only visible with a Spot check of 12 or greater)

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[22] damage (1d8+2)[4]
bite (1d20+10)[29] damage (1d8+2)[6]
tail (1d20+8)[16] damage (1d4+1)[4]

dusk beast vs scorpion
bite (1d20+12)[28] damage (1d8+2)[9]
bite (1d20+12)[26] damage (1d8+2)[10]
tail vs hippogriff (1d20+10)[20] damage (1d4+1)[5]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

"Shadar-kai is the only one able to move the boat now!" shouts Anthony sheathing the sword and drawing a javelin.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"Beast friends, destroy the shadow person!"  Kilus orders his summoned allies as he takes aim with his bow again.

*Spoiler*
Show


Spot (1d20+9)[*14*] if needed
Shortbow (1d20+8)[*20*] for (1d6)[*6*]

Hippogriff
Claw (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d4+4)[*7*] slash
Claw (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d4+4)[*8*] slash
Bite (1d20+1)[*11*] for (1d8+2)[*9*] BPS

Crocodile
Tail slap (1d20+6)[*26*] for (1d12+6)[*13*] bludge  Crit confirm: 22 total roll, for +10 damage!

----------


## Dexam

Enacting the first part of her plan to board the vessel, Temiryl chants and gestures towards her feet. Feeling a surge of magical energy imbuing her legs, she dashes towards the stream. With her magically-boosted speed she leaps over the water and lands gracefully on the opposing bank. She then continues to move, following the water's edge towards the boat, keeping her eyes on what is happening.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Standard Action: casting _Expeditious Retreat_ for +30' to movement speed and +12 to Jump checks.

Move Action: Move and jump over the mouth of the stream; with +18 to Jump and 20' run up should clear it easily, but just in case: Jump Check (1d20+18)[*37*]
Then continue moving along the edge of the water, and should end up in square *BB-8*

Spot Check for the shadar-kai: (1d20+13)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony draws a javelin as the battle on the skiff rages. Kilus fires at the shadowy murk that is the shadar-kai. The shot is almost good but the action of the melee sending the combatants spinning out of the way at the last minute.

As they face off, the crocodile catches the wicked fey with a mighty slap of its tail, a crushing blow for *23* damage. Meanwhile the hippogriff flaps about the other end of the craft, claws raking a dusk beast for *7 & 8* damage.

Temiryl dashes forward, leaping across the dark bayou waters to land in the firm mud and reeds of the far bank as she shadows the now-idle boat.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

I should have adjusted the shadar-kai hide roll for -20 for being in melee. So actually an easy spot DC -8 (adjusted by -1 per 10ft) to see him at BK-12.



*=> William*
+ NPCs

----------


## Dimers

With the shadowy humanoid back in relatively clear sight, Wil returns his _spiritual weapon_'s attention to where it began.  He maneuvers along the shore, trying to line up just right with the boat in case he needs to unleash lightning.

*Spoiler: mehanics*
Show

Move action to redirect _spiritual weapon_, which makes 1 attack on the shadar-kai: (d20+8)[*13*] to hit, (3d6)[*12*] force damage.  If a miss chance applies, (d100)[*69*] for that.

Move action to try to get into a position farther west from which I can launch a javelin-based lightning bolt and hit all three targets.  If that's not really feasible, I'll try for one dusk beast and the S-K instead.

Thanks for the nudge!

----------


## Ghostfoot

William, Gathan and Halish all advance forward to get the vessel back in range. William's _spiritual weapon_ hovers about the trickster fey but cannot strike it, and Gathan's hurled javelin similarly flies wide.

Bloodied from the blow from the crocodile the shadar-kai whirls its spiked chain about again, the blow cracking into the deck missing the scaly animal. At the other end of the boat the ephemeral dusk beasts strike out at the flapping hippogriff, tails whipping about and shadowy necks extending weirdly to deliver ferocious bites against the flying beast. Overcome by the multitude of attacks the summoned hippogriff disappears in a pulse of diminishing energy.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Gathan vs shadar-kai
javelin (1d20+2)[15] damage (1d6+3)[6]

shadar-kai vs crocodile
spiked chain (1d20+12)[13] damage (2d4+4)[10]
Hide in Plain Sight (1d20-10)[1] (shadar-kai is only visible with a Spot check of 1 or greater)

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[17] damage (1d8+2)[7]
bite (1d20+10)[22] damage (1d8+2)[7]
tail (1d20+8)[28] damage (1d4+1)[3]

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[16] damage (1d8+2)[9]
bite (1d20+10)[30] damage (1d8+2)[9]
tail (1d20+8)[19] damage (1d4+1)[2]

Map largely unchanged



*=> Party*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

The crocodile continues to thrash about on the boat, swinging its long tail like a greatclub.  Kilus fires another arrow at the shadar-kai.

*Spoiler*
Show


Spot (1d20+9)[*27*] if needed
Shortbow (1d20+8)[*12*] for (1d6)[*2*]

Croc tail slap (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d12+6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Anthony throws a javelin at one of dusk beasts, preferably the more wounded one. Then he draws another javelin.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cold iron javelin: (1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d6+5)[*11*] (incl. +1 know devotion)




> What do you think, folks, should I blast the beasts, the shadar-kai, or neither?  I don't think the beasts are a concern without humanoid rowers on board, but it seems like a waste of a consumable item to lightningbolt just the S-K.  (Or maybe I worry too much about saving consumables, I don't know.)


I had a habit in computer games to save expendable stuff "for later" because you often lack an opportunity to restock and you might need it for a tough boss fight or some such. When the time finally came, much much later, using most of that stock would be a waste of action. That said, I do not think the guy is getting anywhere if anyone has a Glitterdust left, so I don't really care.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl chants and points a small piece of cut crystal at the shadar-kai. All the colour drains from her and lances from the tip of the crystal prism to wash over her target. Now completely invisible, Temiryl swaps her bow for her sword.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Casting Blinding Colour Surge at the shadar-kai; Will DC 16 negates the blindness.

Invisibility for 6 rounds.

Move action & free action to stow longbow and draw longsword.

----------


## Dimers

William's _spiritual weapon_ continues to bash at the poorly-hidden shadow warrior.  William himself growls, "Can't get a good line ..." and swaps out the magical javelin for a standard one.

*Spoiler: spiritual weapon*
Show

I can Spot the shadar-kai automatically this round.  (d20+8)[*17*] to hit his possibly blinded AC for (3d6)[*11*] force damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus fires his bow, missing the darting shadar-kai as it melee's with the crocodile. Anthony tosses a javelin his shot thunking into the side of the boat.

Temiryl casts a spell the sorceress suddenly disappearing from sight even as a beam of colour lances out and strikes the shadar-kai. The shadow fey cries out and stumbles as his sight is suddenly stolen from him, the opportunity all that William needs as his spiritual hammer smashes into the fey for *11* damage sending him sprawling motionless to the deck.

On the jetty Halish pulls forth his crossbow, loading it as next to him the lizardman Gathan leaps into the water surging through the dark swamp water towards the boat.

With only the two dusk beasts and Kilus' summoned crocodile left on the boat the shadow beasts snaps and growl at the reptile at the opposite end of the boat but make no move to advance on it.

*Spoiler: some rolls*
Show

Shadar-Kai
Will DC16 vs Temiryl blindness
(1d20+8)[13]

Gathan
Swim (1d20+12)[26]

----------


## u-b

Anthony throws the second javelin at one of dusk beasts and draws another one. "We've won, so don't spend any limited stuff and don't go in melee."

*Spoiler*
Show

Cold iron javelin: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d6+5)[*10*] (incl. +1 know devotion)

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl was preparing to make a leap onto the vessel, but realises the sense in Anthony's words. So instead she walks invisibly towards the boat, returning her sword to its scabbard and pulling out her longbow; then snaps a shot at the closest duskbeast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move closer towards the boat, sheathing sword, draw longbow as a free action.

Longbow attack (includes +2 for being invisible): (1d20+11)[*24*] vs flat-footed.
Damage: (1d8+2)[*10*] plus skirmish (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Dimers

William nods at Anthony's command, then calls out "Nice shot!" when Temiryl is revealed by her archery.  He keeps a wary eye on the figures in the boat -- if it were him in there in place of the shadar-kai, he would've played dead quite a while ago.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive?*
Show

Is the shadar-kai faking it?  (d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony throws a javelin at the beasts on the vessel, hitting one for *10* damage.  Temiryl shoots the other with her bow for *15* damage as Halish fires his crossbow the bolt _thunking_ into the deck. The shadowy beasts howl in rage at the attacks, one dropping prone on the deck seeking to evade the attacks while the other, goaded to action, leaps down onto the catwalk above the oar pit, neck snaking out unnaturally and jaws clamping down as it bites at the crocodile for *6* damage. You spy Gathan surfacing near the boat, the lizardman looking for a handhold to haul himself up on deck to attack the two dusk beasts. 

*Spoiler: some rolls & info*
Show

Halish vs dusk beast
crossbow (1d20+2)[13] damage (1d8)[6]

dusk beast vs crocodile
bite (1d10+10)[15] damage (1d8+2)[6]




> Sense Motive? Is the shadar-kai faking it?


As far as you can tell from where you are the shadar-kai seems unconscious or dead.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl moves a little further along the edge of the water, nocking another arrow to her bow and snapping a shot at the duskbeast she can see most clearly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move 10' to activate Skirmish.

Longbow attack: (1d20+9)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*4*] plus skirmish (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Anthony throws one more javelin at one of the dusk beasts. So far, so good. "You don't have to get onboard, Gathan! Just make sure they are not going anywhere!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Cold iron javelin: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d6+5)[*10*] (incl. +1 know devotion and -4 melee or prone; the later should not apply if the beast targeted has attacked the crocodile with reach)

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

The crocodile continues to obey Kilus, attacking the enemies while Kilus supports it with his shortbow.

*Spoiler*
Show



Shortbow (1d20+8)[*23*] for (1d6)[*3*]

Croc tail slap 
(1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d12+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl lines up a clear shot at the dusk beast as it advances along the catwalk above the oarpit. She shoot and hits it squarely for *8* damage sending it collapsing to the oars below. Anthony and Kilus both pepper the remaining one, hitting for *10* and *3* damage respectively despite it's attempts to seek cover. 

As the crocodile moves forward to engage the remaining dusk beast it lashes out seeking to catch the animal by surprise. But the summoned crocodile's thick armoured hide resists the bite and it counters with a mighty tail slap for *13* damage the last remaining foe crumpling in a heap on the foredeck.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

dusk beast vs croc (readied attack)
bite (1d20+6)[13] damage (1d8+2)[8]


Gathan hauls himself up the side of the boat from the dark waters, the muscular lizardman stalking the deck as he checks the vessel for any further danger and then waves that it is clear.

*End combat*

----------


## Dexam

With their foes apparently defeated, Temiryl backs up somewhat and then executes a magically-enhanced leap from the shoreline onto the deck of the boat. Once safely aboard, she moves to the body of the shadar-kai to see if it still lives, and can be taken for questioning. 

When the shadar-kai is either confirmed dead, or stabilised and secured, she works with Gathan to manoeuvre the vessel back to the dock as best they can. Once _that_ task is complete Temiryl sets about searching the boat and the bodies for anything of interest or value (besides the boat itself). 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jump to get to the boat should succeed given that it's about 15'-20' from shore; but just in case: (1d20+18)[*21*]
Heal check on the shadar-kai: (1d20+1)[*16*]

I don't think we're in a rush right now, so I'll take 20 on searching the bodies and boat (Search: *34*)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl leaps across to the boat, landing dexterously on the deck as the lizardman hauls his bulk up to the deck from the other side. Casting her eyes around swiftly he moves to the battered body of the fey shadar-kai. He still breathes, albeit faintly, and she shifts him to rest more comfortably as she binds him securely.

As to searching the rest of the boat, shattered skeletal remains litter the oar pit where the undead rowers had been. A small door looks like it leads into a cabin under the foredeck should you wish to investigate.

*Spoiler: Loot on the shadar-kai*
Show

MW spiked chain
MW mithral chain shirt
composite shortbow (+2 Str)
MW arrows x20
potion vial

----------


## u-b

Anthony gets onto the boat to recover his javelins. "Well, go ahead and open it? I don't suppose there are more threats down there. At most, a trap. Then, I guess we drag it some way ashore and scout the rest of the place. We aren't in hurry, are we?"

----------


## Dimers

> "We aren't in hurry, are we?"


William shakes his head.  "Not exactly.  We'll drive ourselves batty if we assume the Sharrans left someone extraordinarily sneaky to carry them word of our breakout into this world.  Frankly, I'm sure they never expected opposition to get this far.  So if we see nothing, we should _believe_ there truly _is_ nothing to be seen.  We shouldn't dally, but we're not racing any hidden Sharran effort."

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl sets to investigating the door to the cabin, checking for traps. If none are found, she carefully opens the door and enters the cabin to explore within.

"Once we have secured and explored this area, should we go back to the shadow copy of the ruined fortress? We did not get much of a chance to investigate... perhaps there are clues there to lead us to the Ebon Temple? And what of the prisoner?" She gestures at the body of the shadar-kai boatman. "He's alive, if barely so."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Take 20 on searching the cabin door for traps & picking the lock (if locked), then search the cabin.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus looks around.  "How do you propose to keep a prisoner, here in this fell place?  We cannot leave anyone behind as a guard, nor can we travel safely with a native captive."

He frowns.
"Perhaps it would have been better to let him die, for now we are responsible for his life."

----------


## u-b

"I'd rather have Savin drag on carry him along while we examine this place, then we get back to our world, brainwash him, interrogate him, and hand him to Purple Dragons before returning here to board the boat."

----------


## Dimers

> "Perhaps it would have been better to let him die, for now we are responsible for his life."


"A conundrum, but a necessary one.  We set ourselves against the sort of person who'd happily watch life drain away," William says.  His face and tone convey that he shares Kilus's feeling to a degree, regardless of his words to the contrary.




> "I'd rather have Savin drag on carry him along while we examine this place, then we get back to our world, brainwash him, interrogate him, and hand him to Purple Dragons before returning here to board the boat."


William looks up and blinks in surprise at the word _brainwash_, but says nothing more as Anthony continues.  Then he holds up the vial he had been examining and comments, "A moderate potion of curing, I believe.  I'm glad our captive didn't get to use it -- we didn't need more fight from him."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl checks the door to the cabin, and carefully opens it. Inside, a narrow bed, desk and various personal effects of gothic-like shadow fey design. A small iron coffer decorated with images of wailing demonic visages sits under the desk, and several eight-litre casks of the strange shadowlight oil sit next to it. On the desk a small bone or ivory lyre beautifully crafted with intertwining serpents or drakes coiling about. A small piece of rolled parchment is tied to it with twine.

You toss a rope from the jetty across to the boat, allowing you to draw the boat back with some effort and tie it loosely to the jetty so that all who choose to can board.

The hulking lizardman Gathan looms over the bound fey ferryman, flexing his talons ready to eviscerate him at a moments notice. "We should slay it now" he growls.

Halish stands next to him, glaring down at the unconscious prisoner as he crosses his heavily mailed arms and frowns. "Savin & I could take him back? Through the portal I mean, to our world."

Back at the ruined gatehouse Savin sets about freeing the captive lizardman of Gathan's tribe from the post that it is tethered to.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl carefully (and somewhat distastefully) opens the coffer after first closely examining it for any signs of traps. Once the contents of the coffer have been examined, she moves to the lyre to read the note - again, checking carefully for traps. Seeing the lyre delivers a slight pang - at a young age her parents had insisted that she (and her brothers) try to learn a musical instrument; her choice was the lyre. Sadly she had proved rather woeful at it, though fortunately it then lead her to discover that her true talents lay with the Art, rather than the arts.

_Perhaps William will find it useful?_ she muses.

Once the contents of the cabin have been retrieved, she adds them to the belongings taken from the shadar-kai boatmen and casts a spell to detect the presence of magical auras over the lot.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl carefully opens the small iron coffer, revealing a few valuables stored inside - a few pouches of coins, a silver comb and a scroll. 

*Spoiler: Contents of the iron coffer*
Show

250gp12ppA fine silver combAn _arcane scroll (blur)_


Moving to the parchment tied to the lyre, she unravels it and reads the note written within in the Sylvan tongue, _"Play this, and the guardian at Black Tree Bend will subside"_.

Pondering the note, she then shifts back to the items, searching for magical auras among the shadar-kai's belongings. Not only are the potion and scroll obviously magical, much of his armour and weaponry is also enchanted with magical energies.

*Spoiler: subset of items on the shadar-kai that are magical*
Show

_+1 gal-ralan_+1 spiked chain+1 mithral chain shirtpotion of CMW



Finally she notes a previously overlooked item, an amulet he wears around his neck that bears a skull-like motif. When she scans for magic she finds that not only does the amulet radiate a faint necromantic aura, but so does the whole boat on which you have been battling. To her trained senses the vessel and the amulet seem to be magically linked.

----------


## u-b

Anthony nods at the account of the loot, but does not yet take or move anything. "If we are done on the boat, let's finish exploring the area. I'd like to have full control of it and to leave no survivors who could report on us or otherwise interfere with our plans."

*Spoiler*
Show

The loot is on ths sheet. Anyone taking anything please mark it there.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl shows the lyre and note to the others, translating if necessary. "What do you make of this? Music to soothe some guardian, perhaps?"

She then pulls out her brass-rimmed magical lens and affixes it over one before casting her spell a second time. She spends a couple of minutes carefully examining the amulet and boat through the lens, trying to determine exactly how they are linked, and how they might be used to their advantage.

Once she completes her magical examination, she nods in agreement at Anthony. "Secure the area, search for clues about the Ebon Temple, and see where the river takes us. The sooner we're done with this dreary place, the better."

----------


## Dimers

William nods slowly at Temiryl's recitation of the inscription.  "Sounds about right to me.  Certainly the lyre has the tune of something to keep for now.  You know, it's nice to hear Sylvan here -- as if it opposes the washed-out, half-alive feeling of the place."

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
"Music to soothe a guardian.  Perhaps it's some sort of beast or fey?  I've heard of music or chants working before.  Let's not lose that lyre."  

Kilus goes to the recently-liberated prisoners.  "We've captured a shadar-kai, but haven't the means or desire to keep a captive with us while we travel.  Would you be willing to watch him for us and deliver him to the proper authorities, without killing him?"

*Spoiler*
Show


Sense motive to see if they're being honest in their answer. (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl spends a few more minutes studying the amulet and inspecting the black-painted keelboat, divining the magical links that tie the two.

*Spoiler: The Necreme and it's command amulet*
Show

A character wearing the _Necreme's_ command amulet can issue rowing instructions to up to 4 skeletal rowers chained to it's oars. Directing the rowers requires a move action each round. A character can man the tiller at the same time they direct the rowers.

The skeletons are controlled by the command amulet, and obey rowing instructions from anyone wearing it. To assign an animated skeleton to the boat, anyone with command over the skeleton simply instructs them to obey the wearer of the amulet. They no longer count against the original controllers limit of how many undead they can control.

Unless otherwise commanded, the rowers continue to do the last thing that they were instructed to do. The only instructions that they follow are to row or cease rowing.


Kilus turns his attention to the liberated lizardman. The reptilian doesn't speak his human tongue but the hulking former chieftain Gathan translated. "He s-says others of the tribe have been taken and yet live. They are held at the S-Shadowscales warren, some miles through the swamp. The trail leads there, or the boat stops off there too. We should free those we can, and eradicate the Shadowscales utterly."

The freed lizardman is clearly skittish and eager to depart back to it's people and home. Halish, the Mystran cleric, speaks up "I should get back to the apprentices and make sure they're staying safe. We can take the captive shadow fey with us and keep it under the guard of the Purple Dragons".

----------


## u-b

Anthony, via Gathan, asks the lizardmen if they know where the trail and/or the boat normally go next after the warren, whether they would agree to man the oars and transport the fellow tribesmen back here from the warren, and what they can say about the remaining inhabitants of this area here, particularly the keep.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan speaks to the rescued prisoner in a low sibilant draconic. The freed lizardman quiet and deferent to its former chieftain. Agreement is reached that several lizardfolk should be tasked with 'manning the oars' of the necromantic keelboat, their task to assist back to the portal as many of their fellow tribesfolk as can be rescued.

"He says the Shadowscales are led by their great warchief Kossaandar. The humans lair is beyond the warren, at the edge of the swamp.

He also says a shadowy fiend resides in the tower just here. It stalks the grounds in the form of a great cat yet is also a man. I say we should hunt this beast then crush these Shadowscales!"

----------


## Dexam

"This sounds agreeable to me," says Temiryl. "I, for one, am more than happy to rescue from this place anyone who does not wish to be here. Now," she hefts her bow. "Let us find this cat-man beast, before it finds us!" The elven woman begins heading back to the shadow keep, scouting for any signs of the whereabouts of the cat creature as they travel.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Some pre-emptive rolls:

Hide: (1d20+12)[*19*]
Move Silently: (1d20+12)[*32*]
Listen: (1d20+13)[*20*]
Spot: (1d20+13)[*31*]
Search: (1d20+14)[*16*]

----------


## Dimers

William nods in agreement with Temiryl, then follows her -- or tries to -- as she moves through the dimness, keeping a respectable distance so the sound of his armor won't ruin her attempt at stealth.

----------


## u-b

Anthony joins William. He shines some light around, but not very far given the nature of the place, so he thinks being a charge distance from Temiryl should be about enough not to give away her precise location. Giving away the fact that there are intruders wandering in _that_ particular direction seems quite unavoidable, so he rather expects to be ambushed by a shadowy fiend leopard or something like that.

----------


## J-H

Kilus follows in the back, his bow at the ready.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A quick scout around the exterior of the keep uncovers little else - more tracks reminiscent of a great cat, and a ramshackle wooden footbridge that spans the creek at a narrow point, the trail leading deep into the dark swamp towards the Shadowscale warren, according to your recently rescued lizardfolk Steersissk.

You find yourselves back in the shadowy great hall, the portal an orb of crackling dull white light suspended in the center. To the north is a rusted iron door leading into the keep's tower. Beyond, Temiryl hears muffled scratching and periodically and unsettling wet tearing sounds...Gathan flexes his claws in anticipation...

*Spoiler: Map 1*
Show



*Spoiler: Map 2*
Show

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl cautiously approaches the door, examining it carefully for any traps or alarms. If all seems clear, she looks to the others to see if they are prepared; then sword in one hand, she flings open the door and steps to the side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Search: (1d20+14)[*33*]

And just in case:
Hide: (1d20+12)[*26*]
Move Silently: (1d20+12)[*32*]
Listen: (1d20+13)[*32*]
Spot: (1d20+13)[*18*]

After opening the door, Temiryl will be in square *U-19*.

----------


## u-b

Anthony will stand right in front of the door at the time it's opened, with sword raised and ready to strike.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl and Anthony step close to the door, the hulking reptilian Gathan looming behind. William's chant rings out and your prepared weaponry glistens with fey frost as the musical power infuses you. Temiryl flings the door open as Anthony stands blade at the ready...

The foul smells of gore and viscera wash out of the open doorway. Beyond, a dark octagonal room, your light illuminating wicked hooks jutting from the walls on which hang the dismembered carcasses of several creatures both wild beasts and humanoids. In the center of the chamber a decrepit spiral staircase winds to the darkness of the upper floor of the tower.

From where you have disturbed it from it's task at a low workbench dissecting a black frog the size of a cow, a large form pads lithely towards you. "You are not supposed to be here" it hisses, "But this is good. I do crave fresh meat!".

It rears up in the room in front of you, a six-limbed feline beast with flickering gray-black fur. It's claws, forearms and chest spattered with dark blood from its messy business.


*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[11]
Ant (1d20+3)[7]
Kil (1d20+3)[21]
Wil (1d20)[12]
Gathan (1d20-1)[0]
Halish (1d20-1)[0]
Lizardfolk (1d20)[1]
naughty kitty (1d20+7)[22]

naughty kitty moves forward for its action

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



I'm sure you guys have light, but I forget. Tell me if not


*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

You see Anthony suddenly disappear, but you still pretty much hear him charging forward in his heavy armor, and maybe see the wound caused by the attack. The light, coming first from his shield, and now just from nowhere, still illuminates the area.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: Cloak of Deception
Full: Battle Leader's Charge

Cold iron longsword: (1d20+20)[*24*] for (1d8+21)[*27*] (+13/+4 base, +1/+1 knowledge devotion, +2/+0 invisible, +2/+0 charge, +2/+2? inspire courage, +0/+4 leading the charge, +0/+10 battle leader's charge) vs flatfooted AC

AC 21 for the round and still invisible, but because of the light coming out, the location is known.

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl incants and gestures at the cat-beast with a small clear crystal. All colour fades from the elf woman, rendering  her invisible, as a blast of bright light assails the creature's face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Blinding Colour Surge: Will save DC  16 or Blinded for 1 round. Invisibility for 6 rounds.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Hearing the predator's voice, Kilus could tell that whatever the party was facing was hostile and cruel.  He jogs forward to where he can see it, then narrows his eyes and gives a low, long whistle that somehow echoes into the sound of a distant, howling wind.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to W20.
Winter Chill:  (1d6)[*6*] cold damage and target is fatigued.  Fort DC 16 negates.

----------


## Dimers

William rushes into the room, passing Anthony and daring the beast's already bloody claws.  He turns back to face the creature, readying himself for a vicious charge.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Moving into the room and hoping the beastie is blinded so it can't make AoOs.  I want to end at Q24 if that's a legal space, Q23 if it's not.

In _leading the charge_ stance.  Bard song is granting +2 to fear/charm saves, no bonus to attacks, +2d6 cold weapon damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony vanishes from view and you sense him charging forward. The creature hisses and lashes out with its claws, blood splattering the wall as it claws him for *12* damage even as he swings his invisible blade. The creature flickers, some sort of effect distorting its exact position but Anthony's blade arcs true and strikes it for *20* damage, it's hide somewhat resisting the weapon and completing unaffected by the frigid dragonfrost.

Temiryl also vanishes from sight, casting a spell at the creature but the magical effect dissipating with no impact, as does Kilus' spell of howling cold wind.

William dashes past, one of the beast's many claws lashing out and catching him a nasty gash for *8* damage as he does. Steersissk, the recently rescued lizardman, launches into the room as does his former chieftain Gathan. The hulking lizard warrior claws at the feline shadow-demon roaring in anger as he hits but his blows completely ineffective!

Back in the portal hallway next to Kilus, the cleric Halish observes the spells fizzling and the ineffective attacks. He holds his holy symbol high as he intones a prayer to Mystra, the divine courage washing over all of you.

"Trickster knight!" hisses the creature in anger. It lashes out at Anthony, many claws raking the air as he invisibly dodges and blocks most of them, a claw raking him for *10* damage and the beast then lunging forward to clamp its jaws on him biting for another *4* damage.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls & actions*
Show

ghirrash readied attack vs invisible Ant
miss 1-50 (1d100)[51] hit
claw (1d20+13)[32] damage (1d6+6)[12]

no AoO vs Ant due to maneuver

Ant vs _displacement_
miss 1-50 (1d100)[68] hit

Tem vs ghirrash spell resistance
caster level check (1d20+6)[10] vs SR? Spell Fail

Kil vs ghirrash spell resistance
caster level check (1d20+7)[8] vs SR? Spell Fail

ghirrash AoO vs Wil
claw (1d20+9)[23] (incl. -4 IGG) damage (1d6+6)[8]

Gathan vs ghirrash
vs displacement miss 1-50 (1d100)[92] hit
claw (1d20+6)[25] damage (1d6+3)[5] + cold (2d6)[8] damage & cold resisted - no effect

Halish move & cast bless (everyone except William (who is out of effect): +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects)

ghirrash vs Anthony
claw (1d20+13)[25] damage (1d6+6)[10] miss 1-50 (1d100)[80] hit
claw (1d20+13)[18] damage (1d6+6)[7] miss 1-50 (1d100)[6] miss
claw (1d20+13)[25] damage (1d6+6)[8] miss 1-50 (1d100)[2] miss
claw (1d20+13)[14] damage (1d6+6)[8] miss 1-50 (1d100)[9] miss
bite (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d4+3)[4] miss 1-50 (1d100)[55] hit - Fort DC16 or paralysed (1d4+1)[*2*] rounds

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Dimers

Almost too quickly to follow, Wil rushes at the beastly creature and brings down his morningstar.  His chant momentarily turns into a yell with the exertion.

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Initiating _battle leader's charge_, which precludes attacks of opportunity for the movement.  Now all I have to worry about is that miss chance ...
Charging to Q21, making my AC 16 for this turn 20 with Temiryl's Haste and Anthony's Protection Devotion
Miss on a 1-50: (d100)[*57*]
(d20+9)[*24*] to hit for (d8+16)[*23*] damage and (2d6)[*2*] cold

----------


## Dexam

Noticing the blurred form and failing spells, the invisible Temiryl decides that the creature is unlikely to be brought down by direct magical assault. Gesturing and chanting with increasing rapidity, she points at most of her allies and also herself, the enemy's movements seeming to slow relative to her as the spell takes effect.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Haste_ on everyone except Halish.

Everyone gets +1 AC, +1 Reflex saves, +30' movement (not that it matters this close), and 1 additional attack on full attack actions for the next 6 rounds.
EDIT: forgot that everyone also gets +1 to attack rolls.

----------


## u-b

Anthony waits for a second to time his furious attack at the best possible moment.

*Spoiler*
Show

Delay: Until after Kilus, Halish and Gathan. This might provide additional modifiers or have other effects.
Step: Step to S19.
Full: Attack with longsword.
Swift: If the target is not downed by now, activate Protection Devotion.

Granted next: (1d2)[*1*]

Cold iron longsword: (1d20+17)[*30*] miss (1d100)[*53*] for (1d8+7)[*13*] and (2d6)[*8*] cold (+13/+4 base, +1/+1 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike, _upd: +1/+0 bless not included but applies_)
Cold iron longsword: (1d20+17)[*25*] miss (1d100)[*84*] for (1d8+7)[*13*] and (2d6)[*7*] cold (+13/+4 base, +1/+1 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike, _upd: +1/+0 bless not included but applies_)
Cold iron longsword: (1d20+12)[*29*] miss (1d100)[*22*] for (1d8+7)[*10*] and (2d6)[*11*] cold (+8/+4 base, +1/+1 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike, _upd: +1/+0 bless not included but applies_)

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

_Protection Devotion_ conditional, giving everyone +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

Anthony will have AC 27 if that becomes relevant.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Fingers blurring, the Spirit Shaman fires two arrows in quick succession.

*Spoiler*
Show


I'm really feeling the lack of 5e cantrips.

Attack (1d20+8)[*18*] for (1d6)[*1*]
Attack (1d20+8)[*22*] for (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wil rushes the beast from the flank, catching it off-guard as his morning star arcs about, frost sparkling, smashing into it in a mighty blow for *18* damage. In the portal hall Temiryl, invisible, works her magic and you all find your speed an quickness enhanced. Kilus shoots into the fray, one of his arrows hitting a glancing blow for *1* damage.

Back in the melee the two lizardmen claw and rend at the feline fiend, mostly ineffective as it easily dodges and bats away their flailing attacks suffering only a minor scratch from Gathan for *2* damage. Halish fires his crossbow, misses, and so hefts his morngingstar and wades forward. In a calculated move Anthony steps to one side. Waiting for the opportunity he times his strikes with quickened sword blows, two landing solidly on it despite its displacing nature, hitting for *8* & *8* damage.

The strikes are true and final, cutting down the fiend with a mortal wound sending it collapsed on the ground in a widening pool of black blood. 

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Steersissk vs ghirrash
claw (1d20+4)[11] damage (1d4+1)[2] cold (2d6)[2]
claw (1d20+4)[6] damage (1d4+1)[3] cold (2d6)[7]
claw (1d20+4)[11] damage (1d4+1)[4] cold (2d6)[2]
bite (1d20+2)[13] damage (1d4)[2] cold (2d6)[11]

Gathan vs ghirrash
claw (1d20+8)[22] damage (1d4+3)[5] cold (2d6)[8]
claw (1d20+8)[22] damage (1d4+3)[7] cold (2d6)[3] miss 1-50 (1d100)[32]
claw (1d20+8)[21] damage (1d4+3)[7] cold (2d6)[7] miss 1-50 (1d100)[69]
bite (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d4+1)[5] cold (2d6)[10]

Halish vs ghirrash
crossbow (1d20+3)[7] damage (1d8)[6] cold (2d6)[7]

----------


## Dimers

"Well _done_, crew!" William crows.  "Another horror defeated!  Does anyone know what this thing was, anyway?" he continues, going down on one knee to inspect the fallen creature more closely.  A thought occurs to him and he glances up.  "Sir Anthony?  Do you want healing?  I could practically feel those blows myself."

----------


## u-b

"A serious beast. Never heard of the particular variety, but I would have been in some real danger if we did not down it as quick as we did." Anthony makes sure the beast _stays_ down, then continues. "Yes, healing would be most welcome. I have a wand, so don't spend anything you need for future combats."

*Spoiler*
Show

Anthony has 29/55 hp at the moment.

----------


## Dexam

Dismissing her spell of invisibility, Temiryl holds a cloth over nose to ward off the stench of rotting meat as best she can. She begins examining the body, looking over the creature's workbench, and searching around the room, trying to determine what the thing was up to.

"Ugh! Let's get this searched as quickly as possible and get out of here - the odour is quite nauseating."

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus uses his wand twice to heal Anthony, and examines the dead creature.  "It wasn't a natural species, but beyond that, I'm not sure."

*Spoiler*
Show


2 charges of Lesser Vigor, 22hp of healing.

K: Nature (1d20+2)[*3*] on what that thing was

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl can only guess that the feline-like fiend shared certain of the crueller aspects of more mundane felines, and enjoyed toying with and killing the various dead creatures about the chamber. The seems no rational reason for the myriad of torturous injuries that it has subjected the captives to.

Other than the staircase winding upward, and small doors east and west. Temiryl observes two large wooden chests against the walls.

The rest of you inspect the slain fiend's body. William believes it is a ghirrash shadow beast - a creature native to the Plane of Shadow whose ilk are occasional cajoled & bribed to serve others more powerful.

*Spoiler: knowledge planes*
Show

Anthony (1d20+2)[11]
William (1d20+7)[27]

----------


## Dimers

William waves away Kilus as he starts to apply the wand.  "No, let me -- Sune pours fresh blessings in my cup daily, but the wand won't refill. ... I think the beast was what's called a ghirrash," he continues as he steps closer to examine the chests with Temiryl.  "I vaguely recall it from a book I read years ago.  If I'm remembering right, they're not known for leading operations themselves but can be enticed to work for others.  Of course, we already knew that there's more to this threat than what's here in this decayed keep."

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl cautiously examines the chests in case they are trapped. If no immediate dangers present themselves, she opens them and searches the contents.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given we're not really in a hurry, I'll take 20 on the Search checks for *34* 

If they're trapped, she'll attempt to disable them.

If they're locked, take 20 on Open Lock. NB: Myth-Weavers is down at the moment, so I don't have access to the exact figures, but it should be somewhere in the mid-to-high 20's.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl checks over the chests extremely thoroughly, careful not to trigger any nasty surprises. Gathan paces about the room, seeking out any further opponents as Halish quietly stands guard near the doorway.

Eventually she steps back, confident that no tricks or traps are present. Unlatching and opening the two chests she discovers they contain various items of interest - coins, vials and other items.

*Spoiler: loot in the chest*
Show

2,600sp850gpa silk pouch containing three jewels (amethyst 140gp, amethyst 112gp, deep blue spinel 300gp)a potion of _barkskin_a potion of _levitate_an arcane scroll of _confusion_a silver brooch in the shape of a cat (_brooch of shielding_)

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

"We are getting very rich, aren't we?"  Kilus marvels at more wealth than came into his whole village in a year.  "I hope we put it to good use.  That cat brooch looks nice."

*Spoiler*
Show


Brooch of Shielding is the only item of use to him.  He's less likely to be targeted than someone up front though.

----------


## u-b

Anthony shrugs. "Let's pack this and take the boat to next station?"

----------


## Dimers

William nods to Kilus.  "It's frankly astonishing how much wealth this Sharran operation has put away.  I'm glad it's in better hands now."

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus looks faintly embarrassed.  "Yes, I suppose.  I don't really know what to do with this much.  Of course, we still have to not die in the process."  He shrugs.

"Shall we move forward?"

----------


## Dexam

"I can only assume that at least some of this wealth has come from those the Sharran's have duped. That said, I might take this scroll if that's okay? It might be useful if we run into a large group of foes." Temiryl stashes the scroll and looks about. "It seems like we're done here. To the boat, yes?"

----------


## Dimers

William gives a quick nod.  "To the boat."

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I will take the prisoner back," states Halish, nodding to the bound shadar-kai ferrymaster. The reptilian chieftain Gathan exchanges words with the other lizardman. "He will send several of my tribe back, to work the oars on the boat. That way you won't have to swim."

Between them, Halish and the rescued lizardman Steersissk heft the captive. "Mystra's blessings to you" he says as they approach the swirling white orb portal and vanish back to your own world. Some time later four more lizardfolk appear through the portal, skulking nervously in the strange colourless environment.

With these four, and Gathan, you make your way to the vessel _The Necreme_. The lizardfolk take the oars and slowly the vessel moves away from the jetty into the wilderness of the bayou, shadowy fixed lanterns marking the route ahead.

----------


## u-b

Of all the loot in the chest Anthony takes for himself only a potion of barkskin. He does not mind lugging around the rest until such a time comes when the group can shop. He is not the most observant of the lot, so just sits on the bench and waits for the vessel to come somewhere.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus studies the strange landscape they pass through, looking for parallels to the wilds back home. "I wonder how the plants grow here...with no sun.  Does it rain?  Or does it rain here, but only when it rains in our world?  So odd..."
(no specific knowledge checks unless something's relevant...just watching).

----------


## Dexam

Lulled by sounds of the water, Temiryl takes this moment of temporary respite to rest and hopefully regather enough strength to cast her spells. 

Kilus' musings rouse her from meditation. "There are other sources of energy in the worlds than that provided by the sun. Not as strong, perhaps, which is why the plants grow so poorly here, but capable of being utilised nonetheless."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Still and silent, the gloomy river winds through the vast, lightless swamp. Towering black cypresses loom over the bayou, with thick curtains of moss streaming from their branches. Ahead of you, a single dim light flickers far off in the endless night. Behind you, the last light you passed recedes slowly into the darkness. The only sounds to be heard the grunts and exhalations of the lizardfolk oarsman at their work, and the soft, low wash of water beneath the boat's hull. From time to time quick black shadows flit overhead or dart suddenly out of sight at the edge of vision - but you never seem to get a good look at them.

You have been travelling for about three hours when the water before the ship suddenly explodes as a behemoth surges to the surface. Huge claws of rotted flesh slam down on the front of the boat, stopping it suddenly and causing it to pitch you towards the creatures gaping maw...

*Spoiler: various skill checks*
Show

Balance checks (DC12 or prone, DC8 or overboard):
Temiryl (1d20+7)[24]
Anthony (1d20-3)[13]
Kilus (1d20+3)[8]
William (1d20+4)[14]
Gathan (1d20+8)[17]

=> Kilus prone


Knowledge:
Temiryl (1d20+10)[26] Arcana
Anthony (1d20+6)[14] Arcana
Anthony (1d20+10)[26] Religion
Kilus (1d20+1)[18] Religion
William (1d20+7)[17] Arcana
William (1d20+13)[21] Religion

=> Temiryl ID's the base creature as a Dragon Turtle
=> Anthony, Kilus, William ID it as a variant Zombie

Initiative:
Temiryl (1d20+3)[18]
Anthony (1d20+3)[10]
Kilus (1d20+3)[23]
William (1d20)[4]
Gathan (1d20-1)[14]
Zombie Dragon Turtle (1d20-1)[14]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



You may place your characters where you wish onboard the _Necreme_


*=> Kilus & Temiryl*

----------


## u-b

When the boat shakes, Anthony manages to grab the bench on which he was seating and, wonderfully enough, does not fall overboard in the whole set of his heavy armor. Thank goodnes that he did not have the sword in hand, but te steel-clad man absolutely does not look forward to subsequent fighting and shaking. "Is this the thing we should use the lyre against?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Anthony is sitting at J7.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus gets back to his feet as quickly as he can.  "I don't know what that is, but it's not alive any more!"  He works his way towards the back of the boat.  "Let's hope the swamp spirits here are like back home."  He casts a spell, and two crocodiles begin to take shape in the water, flanking the really big zombie.

*Spoiler*
Show


SNA3 to summon 2 crocs.  
Takes effect at the start of my turn next round.

----------


## Dexam

Thanks to both her natural elven reflexes and her training, Temiryl easily retains her balance as the boat is rocked by the massive. 

"A dragon turtle? Perhaps? The trees are certainly black!" Temiryl responds to Anthony. 

Drawing her longsword she darts forward, nimbly slashing at the dragon turtle's broad head and then swiftly retreating from the snapping jaws.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Entering _Punishing Stance_ as a swift action.
_Spring Attack_ the dragon turtle, avoiding AoO, and using _Emerald Razor_ strike for a touch attack, then retreat to the back of the Necreme (*J3*).

Longsword attack (touch attack): (1d20+8)[*25*]
Longsword damage (two handed): (1d8+3)[*6*] plus Punishing Stance: (1d6)[*2*]
AC: 17

----------


## Ghostfoot

The boat lurches and Anthony grabs the side to keep from being pitched overboard. As the lizardmen manning the oars curse and hiss Temiryl darts forward, her blade snapping out to slash the rotting monstrosity for *8* damage before nimbly ducking back, grabbing Kilus as she does. He scrambles to his feet the swamp shaman drawing on his druidic magic to aid in the battle.

Gathan flexes his sinews in challenge to the huge thing. He pounces forward, his claws slashing away great hunks of rotting flesh for *10* damage. Almost lazily the thing turns its head towards him and lunges, the inevitability of the massive snapping maw impossible to avoid as it crunches down on Gathan for *24* damage before rearing up again, leaving the lizardman warrior still standing but covered in his own blood from the great gaping wounds.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Gathan vs Zombie Dragon Turtle
Claw (1d20+6)[22] damage (1d4+3)[7]
Claw (1d20+6)[26] damage (1d4+3)[4]
Bite (1d20+4)[10] damage (1d4+1)[3]

Zombie Dragon Turtle vs Gathan
Bite (1d20+18)[20] damage (4d6+8)[24]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*
Kilus points his wand at Gathan, imbuing him with a small amount of natural regeneration - hopefully enough to keep him alive.

Two shadowy crocodiles form from the mist, and begin to assail the undead creature.

*Spoiler*
Show


Wand of Lesser Vigor on Gathan.

Crocs, one on each side.  Bite attacks 
(1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d8+6)[*8*] b/p/s which should bypass zombie DR

(1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+6)[*8*] b/p/s which should bypass zombie DR

----------


## u-b

Suddenly, Anthony is engulfed in shadows and is gone altogether. Some clanking of armor and a few seconds later you see a moderately-deep gash appear on the right side of the neck of the turtle.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: cloak of deception
Move: stand up from sitting, drawing a weapon (presumably, should be just fine action-wise, not provoking because invis)
Step: east
Standard: foehammer
Immediate: protection devotion

Cold iron longsword (foehammer): (1d20+17)[*31*] for (1d8+6)[*7*] and (2d6)[*6*] slashing overcoming DR (including +2/+0 invis, +2/+2 knowledge devotion, _extra +1/+1 not included but applies for using DM's original knowledge roll_)

Granted next: (1d3)[*1*]

_Greater Invisibility_ in effect for 1/1 rounds.

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving everyone +3 sacred bonus to AC for 10/10 rounds.

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

...AND the zombie might be too dumb to guess what's going on...

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl quickly weaves her hands through now-familiar gestures and chants the arcane syllables that will enhance the speed of her companions. Time seems to slow, as she points to each in turn, then grips her sword, ready to resume the attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Haste on everyone, including Gathan.

Everyone gets +1 to Attack, AC, and Reflex saves; +30' movement; and an extra attack when full attacking.

Lasts for 6 rounds.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus draws forth the power of nature and two crocodiles of muscle tooth and scale surge in the dark waters. Flanking the great living carcass they tear at it, each for *8* damage. Kilus also draws forth a wand, directing its power upon Gathan to start stitching his wounds closed.

Anthony vanishes from view, his invisible presence evident as wounds appear in the thing for *13* damage. Temiryl meanwhile works her arcane magic, causing the group to speed up and act with unnatural swiftness. Gathan shrugs off his wounds, claws slashing for *7* & *7* damage.

The undead dragon turtle responds, the mindless hulk using a semblance of it's former majesty now twisted in death, it breathes a cloud of scalding foul steam from its maw. The burning steam roils across the vessel, harsh cries of pain from the lizardmen in the oarpit as they are caught and collapse horribly burnt. And Gathan too catches the dragonbreath point-blank, roaring defiantly before he too falls to the deck scalded and burnt.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Gathan vs Zombie Dragon Turtle
Claw (1d20+7)[14] damage (1d4+3)[5]
Claw (1d20+7)[16] damage (1d4+3)[7]
Bite (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d4+1)[5]
Hasted Claw (1d20+7)[21] damage (1d4+3)[7]

Dragon Turtle 'breath' weapon vs everyone on boat
Damage (6d6)[18] fire (Ref DC20 for half)

Ref Save DC20 vs breath weapon:
Gathan (1d20+4)[6]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[10]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[16]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[19]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[15]
=> all fail & all now 'dying' ie negative hp. Gathan will auto-stabilize from the _lesser vigor_.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## u-b

Anthony reappears, burned all over, and takes a quick glance at the back of the boat before he strikes...

*Spoiler*
Show

Delay until after the casters.
Full attack with haste.

Cold iron longsword: (1d20+19)[*32*] for (1d8+9)[*15*] slashing (including +2/+0 invis, +3/+3 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike)
Cold iron longsword: (1d20+19)[*30*] for (1d8+9)[*14*] slashing (including +2/+0 invis, +3/+3 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike)
Cold iron longsword: (1d20+14)[*17*] for (1d8+9)[*10*] slashing (including +2/+0 invis, +3/+3 knowledge devotion, +1/+0 haste, +2/+2 furious counterstrike)

Granted next: (1d2)[*1*]

_Protection Devotion_ in effect, giving everyone +3 sacred bonus to AC for 9/10 rounds.

_Iron Guard's Glare_ in effect. While you are in this stance, any opponent that you threaten takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against your allies. This penalty does not apply to attacks made against you. Enemies you threaten become aware of the consequences of the stance.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl manages to avoid the worst of the creature's breath, diving to the deck and then jumping quickly to her feet. Longsword gripped in both hands, she rushes forwards, slashing at the huge head, then springing back out of range of the snapping jaws.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spring Attack the dragon turtle, using Sapphire Nightmare Blade and in Punishing Stance.
Sapphire Nightmare Blade: Concentration check vs dragon turtle AC: (1d20+11)[*25*] 
Longsword Attack: (1d20+9)[*20*] (-2 if SNB check fails) (vs flat-footed AC if SNB check succeeds)
Longsword Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] plus Punishing Stance (1d6)[*5*] plus SNB if successful (1d6)[*5*]

AC: 18
Haste lasts for 5 more rounds.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Temiryl darts forward, sword arcing as she swings it two-handed striking a great chunk from it's head/ skull for *16* damage. Anthony steps in, reappearing as Temiryl darts back again. The abomination is fooled and he finds himself with a clear opening. His sword flashes swiftly, striking for *15, 14* & *10* damage as the blades bites deeply into limb and flank. 

His last blow proves the final, nearly severing the failing flesh of the undead dragon turtle's neck. The thing collapses, it's animating magic purged. It's head and torso smashes to the deck rocking the boat before slowly slipping off into the water to sink under the waters of the bayou.

----------


## u-b

Anthony drops the sword somewhere inside the boat, pulls a wand and starts zapping the oarsmen. One zap each, as fast as he can. "Oh, damn, that was nasty enough. I did not expect that dead thing to _breathe fire_..."

*Spoiler*
Show

A lesser vigor for each one of them over the course of four rounds.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony tends to the injured lizardmen. The healing magic tends to the scalded burnt scaled hide and they gradually rouse, grunting and hissing as they do so.

*Spoiler: healings*
Show

I presume a healing zap for Gathan too?


Once you've gathered yourselves together and checked over everyone the oarsmen prepare to get the boat moving again, following the path of shadowy lanterns through the swamp.

----------


## Dexam

Temiryl breathes a sigh of relief as the lizardfolk get to their feet. "Thank goodness! If that creature had the wherewithal to think of it, it could have easily capsized this vessel and we would have been in serious trouble." 

She touches a stud on her magical belt, healing the scalds from the dragonturtle's breath. "Any idea how much longer until we reach our destination? Should we find a place to rest up, or continue on?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 charge from Belt of Healing: (2d8)[*7*]

Do we have a map of this area of the Shadowfell? I'm trying to remember if we found one, or if it was just the map to the temple near Whelloon and through the swamp that I'm thinking of?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Once recovered your scaly oarsmen get back to their tasks, propelling the vessel slowly through the still dark swamp waters. Again, other than the periodic shadowy beacon lights there is nothing to mark the way and no other noticeable signs of habitation. The air is damp and cool, and while you occasionally see strange swamp-birds and largish lizards resting at the waters edge nothing threatens your passage.

After a couple more hours of this travel the waterway opens into a larger, still dark lake. The beacons illuminate the way to a crude boat landing made of rough-hewn logs, before continuing across the lake into the swamp. Rising beyond the landing is a great mound at least a couple of hundred feet in diameter that looks like it was once a large deadfall. A number of tree trunks jut from its mass, along with splintered stumps and moss-covered logs. Gaps between the logs have been filled with underbrush and packed with crude mud wattle. 

A muddy path leads from the landing to a gate made of brush and saplings lashed together, which leads into the interior of the mound. Two guttering torches light the area, one on either side of the gate. There is no immediate sign of life.

"Shadowscales. This is their lair. This is where they hold my people..." hisses Gathan sibilantly.

----------


## J-H

*Kilus*

Kilus eyes the structure, then speaks softly.  _"I can probably collapse a large portion of it by simply softening the rock and mud that holds it together.  That would be very dangerous for those inside, though.  If they're held near an edge, and we can find a window, perhaps we could break that portion of the wall and remove them without having to fight all the shadowscales inside."_

----------


## u-b

Anthony shrugs. "We can as well fight all the shadowscales inside. That is, if done in small lots. It's not like they will be more dangerous than the beasts we have already encountered. In fact, I would be more wary of such beasts. Anyone peeking inside stealth-wise?"

*Spoiler*
Show

We presumably disembark, because we do not plan a naval battle. I'm open to any and all alternatives after that.

----------

